#ubuntu-classroom 2007-03-05
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<H264> ay
<nalioth> hi
<nalioth> have you restarted the afflicted machine?
<H264> no, I thought it might be recoverable...
<H264> not that it matters I guess
<nalioth> let's restart and see what we get
<H264> heh, I would guess it would be fine... :)
<H264> umm, the two computers a ~80 feet apart from eachother
<H264> in different buildings
<nalioth> oh
<nalioth> no ssh access?
<H264> and everybody is asleep
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> <sigh>
<H264> can I by default?
<nalioth> H264: write this down:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> if restarting the machine doesn't fix it, use that command at a console
<nalioth> choose the "VESA" driver
<H264> hmm, ok
<H264> <sigh>?
<nalioth> you can choose the default answers until you get to the driver option
<H264> tired? of ppl like me asking dumb questions?
<nalioth> why would i be?
<H264> <sigh>
<nalioth> i'm tired of people changing the factoids on me
<nalioth> i made the !xcfg factoid to show you the above command with a short explanation of how to use it
<H264> oh, the bot responce?
<nalioth> and somebody changed it
<H264> I see
<H264> well, I'm off on the yellow brick road
<nalioth> enjoy
<H264> brb
<H264> still there?
<nalioth> i am
<H264> ok, I am logged in on the other computer as X704
<H264> will join this room soon :)
<nalioth> :)
<X704> Hi
<nalioth> howdy
<X704> now, what do you suppose the problem was again?
<X704> I have installed Kubuntu Saturday, and no problems
<nalioth> is it working now?
<X704> seems to be, but I have not ran any programs other than this IRC program yet
<nalioth> is it a gui irc program?
<X704> yeah, came with Ubuntu
<nalioth> then it sounds as if it was just an upgrade glitch
<X704> hmm
<X704> verry well...
<X704> one more question...
<nalioth> of course
<X704> I have this older computer (AMD K6-2 475Herz)...
<X704> with 128 MB ram...
<X704> and I installed Xubuntu on it
<X704> with the same wireless network card in it as this computer
<X704> but the other Xubuntu install won't work with it
<X704> on the other computer
<nalioth> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<X704> any idea?
<X704> I was wondering why the other Ubuntu installs worked with it by default and Xubuntu won't
<nalioth> can you install ubuntu on it, and just run xubuntu after the install?
<X704> that's all :)
<X704> umm, maybe
<X704> it has an eathernet card in it that works quite well...
<X704> I'll just do something that way
<X704> I guess
<X704> I gave away 3 CD's of Ubuntu :)
<nalioth> excellent  :)
<X704> today and yesterday
<X704> that's what I thought when I put in the live CD and everything worked
<X704> heh, I was ready for the worst from Linux
<X704> anyway
<X704> thanks for being around for the late nighters
<X704> (like 2 or 3 AM here)
<nalioth> it's 5:24 here
<nalioth> i've been insomniac lately
<X704> heh
<X704> what's the difference between Ubuntu and EDUbuntu?
<X704> more programming tools?
<nalioth> you would ask that...
<nalioth> visit www.newsforge.com    there is an article on it on the front page
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-03-06
<Joshooa> Hey, anyone?
<nalioth> anyone what?
<Joshooa> I don't know, seeing who was around
<luzhin> help installing metacity theme?
<luzhin> i can see theme when browsing but can't install themes
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-03-07
<GaiaX11> Which is the best email account to register in my kopete/gaim?  bla_bla_bla@hotmail.com or bla_bla_bla@msn.com or other ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-03-08
<Omeil> ?
<Omeil> What library do i need for checking for IMG_LoadPNG_RW in -lSDL_image... no
<Omeil> configure: error:  *** Unable to find SDL_image library with PNG support
<nalioth> Omeil: everything it complains about you need to search in synaptic an dinstall the -dev version
<nalioth> this one would be libsdl*-dev
<Omeil> oh
<Omeil> so if its compiling its always a dev file?
<nalioth> yes
<nalioth> dev = development
<Omeil> thx that makes everything easier
<soundray> nalioth: do you work with Macs a lot, or does my memory fool me?
<nalioth> i own a few Macs, yes
<soundray> nalioth: do you know about frequency scaling problems with Intel Macs and feisty?
<nalioth> unfortunately, i dont own any Intel Macs
<soundray> nalioth: ah, too bad
<nalioth> you can send me one?  I'd be glad to help you  :D
<soundray> I've sponsored you once and I'd do it again, but have to stay in the two digits ;)
<nalioth> huh?
<soundray> I know, not really. I gave to freenode in your honour.
<nalioth> ah, thank you.
<soundray> Because you had been extremely helpful.
<nalioth> had been? i hope to still be of help  :D
<nalioth> Omeil: talk to us in here
<soundray> Well, I've become so good with Ubuntu now that I don't need much help any more ;)
<Omeil> its ok found the library :D
<nalioth> soundray: ah
<soundray> nalioth: I've even delved into feisty testing
<nalioth> :)
<soundray> Time to catch some sleep -- see you all
<PriceChild> :(
<nalioth> abasinisvacant: type in a terminal "file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" <enter> and paste the response here, please
<abasinisvacant> k just a sec
<abasinisvacant> says:      /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  empty
<nalioth> ok, you've made absolutely sure you have no apt-get / synaptic / adept / kynaptic or any other package manager running?
<abasinisvacant> i have no synaptic running
<abasinisvacant> only xchat, 2 terminals and my home folder
<nalioth> in your terminal, please type "ps aux | grep apt-get" <enter>  you should only see one line returned that will have 'grep apt-get' in it
<Omeil> checking for SDLNet_Init in -lSDL_net... no
<Omeil> configure: error:  *** Unable to find SDL_net library
<Omeil> i would say that would be libnet-dev
<nalioth> Omeil: look in synaptic for "libsdl"
<nalioth> you'll see quite a few results
<nalioth> one of which is the one you need
<nalioth> remember -dev
<Omeil> yup
<abasinisvacant> says:  dal      8532  0.0  0.3  3060   756 pts/1   S+   20:58   0:00  grep apt-get
<nalioth> abasinisvacant: let's try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<abasinisvacant> it didn't do anything
<nalioth> try synaptic now
<nalioth> "it didn't do anything" means the command was successfully completed
<abasinisvacant> synaptic is telling me :   you have 1 broken package on your system! use the broken filter to locate it
<abasinisvacant> i see
<nalioth> so it is working now.
<abasinisvacant> just a second..
<abasinisvacant> E: mozilla-firefox-locale-ko: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<nalioth> right, that's not a the issue with the /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nalioth> that is a dodgy script in that package
<abasinisvacant> ??
<abasinisvacant> nalioth, can i bring my problem up again later?  i'm very late for something
<abasinisvacant> i hate to interupt
<nalioth> abasinisvacant: sure
<Omeil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Omeil> did this fail http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9183/?
<abasinisvacant> did someone answer my question? i wasn't here
<nalioth> abasinisvacant: neither was i
<abasinisvacant> nalioth, my computer is messed up
<abasinisvacant> it's slower than before
<abasinisvacant> if i upgraded to dapper, would my problem be fixed? possibly?
<nalioth> not sure
<nalioth> an upgrade won't necessarily fix problems
<abasinisvacant> and, i can't go into gmail, because it says i need  "psm", but i can't d/l that because my synaptic is not working properly
<nalioth> us synaptic to uninstall the broken package
<abasinisvacant> nalioth, is there any way i can completely restart my computer, with dapper?
<abasinisvacant> nalioth, it won't let me uninstall the broken package
<abasinisvacant> or reinstall it either
<abasinisvacant> and because it gives an error, i can't uninstall/install any other programs
<abasinisvacant> using synaptic, at least
<nalioth> which package was it?
<abasinisvacant> mozilla-firefox-locale-ko
<abasinisvacant> when i do    sudo rm mozil...    it says :  cannot remove, no such file or directory
<nalioth> oooooh, that is bad
<nalioth> don't do that
<nalioth> don't ever do that
<abasinisvacant> why not?
<nalioth> sudo rm will break your box REALLY quick
<abasinisvacant> what do you mean? , if i use it wrong?
<abasinisvacant> breaking box doesn't mean permanent?
<nalioth> no sir, if you use rm to remove software, you are asking for a broken box
<abasinisvacant> ok, so what should i do?
<abasinisvacant> i just want to fix it, even if it means losing all my files
<nalioth> no, this is linux
<nalioth> no need to do stupid things
<nalioth> open a console please
<abasinisvacant> if you mean terminal, it's open
<nalioth> try "sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox-locale-ko"
<abasinisvacant> just a sec, synapic is open
<abasinisvacant> it said it will be removed, do i want to coninue
<abasinisvacant> i hit y, and enter
<abasinisvacant> errors
<abasinisvacant> letme copy what it says..
<abasinisvacant> can i paste it here?
<abasinisvacant> it's only like 12 lines
<nalioth> sure, just this time
<abasinisvacant> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<abasinisvacant> (Reading database ... 72445 files and directories currently installed.)
<abasinisvacant> Removing mozilla-firefox-locale-ko ...
<abasinisvacant> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-firefox-locale-ko.postrm: line 12: update-mozilla-firefox-chrome: command not found
<abasinisvacant> dpkg: error processing mozilla-firefox-locale-ko (--remove):
<abasinisvacant>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<abasinisvacant> Errors were encountered while processing:
<abasinisvacant>  mozilla-firefox-locale-ko
<abasinisvacant> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nalioth> abasinisvacant: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox-locale-ko
<abasinisvacant> more errors
<abasinisvacant> pastebin?
<nalioth> i need you to open up nautilus / konqueror in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<abasinisvacant> says :  couldn't find "/home/dal/konqueror:.
<nalioth> do you use Ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<abasinisvacant> ubuntu
<abasinisvacant> wait just a second
<nalioth> then use nautilus
<abasinisvacant> typ
<abasinisvacant> o
<abasinisvacant> it opened up the folder
<abasinisvacant> archives folder
<abasinisvacant> along with some errors
<nalioth> do you see the deb file for mozilla-firefox-locale-ko  ?
<abasinisvacant> yes i see it
<nalioth> ok, in your terminal type "sudo dpkg --force-all -r /var/cache/apt/archives/[the name of the deb file] "  keep in mind that forcing things can cause system breakage
<abasinisvacant> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-locale-ko which isn't installed.
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> let's do this one
<nalioth> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/[filename of localed deb] 
<abasinisvacant> can i paste? it's about 4 lines
<nalioth> sure
<abasinisvacant> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-locale-ko (--install):
<abasinisvacant>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<abasinisvacant> Errors were encountered while processing:
<abasinisvacant>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-locale-ko
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> very interesting
<abasinisvacant> what does it mean?
<nalioth> download this file, please http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox-locale-ko/mozilla-firefox-locale-ko_1.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<abasinisvacant> the page is not found
<abasinisvacant> could it be that i'm using mozilla browser? it doesn't even let me check my mail because i don't have something called 'psm'
<nalioth> figures
<nalioth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fm%2Fmozilla-firefox-locale-ko%2Fmozilla-firefox-locale-ko_1.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb&md5sum=dacef34574c4bb494852fce8ad64b142&arch=all&type=main
<nalioth> download one from your choice of server
<abasinisvacant> could it be a virus or bug , what i got?
<nalioth> there are no virii on linux
<abasinisvacant> 128kb??
<abasinisvacant> i downloaded whatever it was
<abasinisvacant> but i don't know where it went
<nalioth> find it please, or redownload it and keep up with it
<abasinisvacant> ah got it
<abasinisvacant> double click?
<abasinisvacant> terminal?
<nalioth> terminal, please
<abasinisvacant> yes now?
<abasinisvacant> apt-get?
<nalioth> dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<nalioth> use sudo
<abasinisvacant> i'm not sure if i had the directory correct:   sudo dpkg -i /home/etc/mozillako/mozilla-firefox-locale-ko_1.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<abasinisvacant> it says no such file or directory
<abasinisvacant> do i need anything before /home?
<nalioth> where is it?
<abasinisvacant> in the folder /home/etc/mozillako/
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> i think your system is bodgered
<abasinisvacant> is it the file that's the problem?
<abasinisvacant> i'm on breezy badger
<abasinisvacant> bodgered, what do you mean?
<nalioth> i think it is way messed up
<abasinisvacant> what can i do??
<nalioth> is your user name 'etc' ?
<abasinisvacant> no, that's one of my folders
<abasinisvacant> my user name is dal
<abasinisvacant> hmm, just a sec
<abasinisvacant> i got it!
<abasinisvacant> er, at least fixed the current problem
<abasinisvacant> had my directory name wrong
<nalioth> so the locale file is fixed?
<abasinisvacant> no
<abasinisvacant> can i post another 8 line long thing?
<nalioth> sure
<abasinisvacant> Selecting previously deselected package mozilla-firefox-locale-ko.
<abasinisvacant> (Reading database ... 72446 files and directories currently installed.)
<abasinisvacant> Preparing to replace mozilla-firefox-locale-ko 1.0-1ubuntu1 (using .../mozilla-firefox-locale-ko_1.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<abasinisvacant> Unpacking replacement mozilla-firefox-locale-ko ...
<abasinisvacant> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mozilla-firefox-locale-ko:
<abasinisvacant>  mozilla-firefox-locale-ko depends on firefox | language-support-ko; however:
<abasinisvacant>   Package firefox is not installed.
<abasinisvacant>   Package language-support-ko is not installed.
<abasinisvacant> dpkg: error processing mozilla-firefox-locale-ko (--install):
<abasinisvacant>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<nalioth> DOH!
<nalioth>  i guess that is pretty plain
<abasinisvacant> i couldn't install firefox, because synaptic didn't let me do anything until i fixed the locale problem
<nalioth> well, install firefox :)
<abasinisvacant> how do i install it using terminal?
<nalioth> sudo apt-get install firefox
<abasinisvacant> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<abasinisvacant> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<abasinisvacant>   mozilla-firefox-locale-ko: Conflicts: firefox (>= 1.1) but 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.5.10.1 is to be installed
<abasinisvacant> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<nalioth> well, do so
<abasinisvacant> dal@ubuntu:~$ apt-get -f install
<abasinisvacant> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<abasinisvacant> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nalioth> use sudo
<abasinisvacant> sudo
<abasinisvacant> Removing mozilla-firefox-locale-ko ...
<abasinisvacant> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-firefox-locale-ko.postrm: line 12: update-mozilla-firefox-chrome: command not found
<abasinisvacant> dpkg: error processing mozilla-firefox-locale-ko (--remove):
<abasinisvacant>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<abasinisvacant> Errors were encountered while processing:
<abasinisvacant>  mozilla-firefox-locale-ko
<abasinisvacant> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nalioth> i have no clue what to do.
<nalioth> we're back where we started
<abasinisvacant> can i restart my whole system?
<nalioth> if you like
<abasinisvacant> would it not do anything?
<nalioth> i don't understand
<abasinisvacant> what would you suggest?
<nalioth> grab this file  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.5.10.1_i386.deb
<abasinisvacant> ok this will take a while.  what should i do after it's downloaded?
<abasinisvacant> sudo dpkg -i /home/../...deb?
<nalioth> use dpkg to install it
<abasinisvacant> nalioth?
<abasinisvacant> thanks for your help, it worked!!!  and i still have all my bookmarks!!
<abasinisvacant> i'm never going to try to install that program every again..
<nalioth> abasinisvacant: please use accepted methods for 'fixing' your ubuntu  :)
<abasinisvacant> what is considered not accepted?
<nalioth>  Windows methods do not work
<abasinisvacant> windows methods=restarting the system?
<nalioth> 'rm' is not a package manager
<nalioth> windows methods = deleting the offending software
<abasinisvacant> had no idea, somone, told me to try using rm
<nalioth> bad idea.
<abasinisvacant> what's wrong with that, though?
<abasinisvacant> does it cause permanent damage to the computer?
<nalioth> if used wrongly, rm can wipe critical system files
<nalioth> please do not use 'rm' as a package manager
<abasinisvacant> ok, will keep it in mind
<abasinisvacant> i do have one more question, though:  sometimes in terminal, "dal@ubuntu:~" goes away
<abasinisvacant> is there any other way, besides quitting and restarting, that i can bring that back up?
<nalioth> if you have any questions at all about "proper methods" ask someone else for a 2nd opinion
<nalioth> what do you mean "goes away"
<abasinisvacant> it becomes blank
<abasinisvacant> and won't listen to my commands
<nalioth> that is a new one on me
<nalioth> just close it and open a new terminal
<abasinisvacant> :/ ok.
<abasinisvacant> once again, thanks for your help, i learned alot about linux today
<omeil> yup
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nalioth> omeil: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<omeil> dunno
<nalioth> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nalioth> please enable universe and multiverse repos
<omeil> k
<nalioth> you'll gain 18,000+ programs at that point
<omeil> nalioth: i don't have software properties. i have software sources in my admin list tho? is that the same thing
<nalioth> omeil: open a terminal please
<omeil> yup
<nalioth> type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<omeil> k im in
<nalioth> every where you see the word "universe" make it say "universe multiverse"
<nalioth> make sure the lines are NOT commented out
<omeil> k
<omeil> how come i don't have that software sources?
<nalioth> i don't know what you're referring to
<nalioth> we can do it this way
<omeil> k done
<nalioth> save it (ctrl-o) and close it (ctrl-x)
<omeil> done
<nalioth> sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> after that, you should be able to install java according to the instructions above
<omeil> cool thx
<Cosmo__> to automaticly mount my windows drive at boot the guide say to add this to /etc/fstab  /dev/hda1 /media/windowsdrive ext3 defaults 0 0    since the drive is in ntfs format would I replace ext3 with ntfs?
<nalioth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nalioth> Cosmo__: visit the website
<Cosmo__> thanks
<nalioth> http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt            or this
<omeil> can i sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin ? because it says for ubuntu 6.06 but will this work for me? 6.10
<nalioth> yes, omeil
<omeil> it says its already installed
<omeil> nalioth: why is this saying this then
<omeil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<omeil> one seconds ill pastebin it
<omeil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9196/
<Cosmo__> what is the command to unmount a drive?
<nalioth> Cosmo__: umount /path/to/drive
<omeil> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cosmo__> thanks
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-03-09
<Ubuntu-Anon> So like, I get kicked by elkbuntu a few minutes ago, and I think to myself "Whoa dude!"
<elkbuntu> after the first ban in #ubuntu i would have thought you'd behave better. alas you didnt
<Ubuntu-Anon> But I was being offtopic
<Ubuntu-Anon> Oh wait...
<elkbuntu> you were trolling
* Ubuntu-Anon raises hand to call up a question upon the teacher in classroom
<Ubuntu-Anon> Your definition of trolling are VERY loose
<elkbuntu> the sexual harrassment regarding the CoC wasnt welcome
<Ubuntu-Anon> What makes you think it was harassement?
<elkbuntu> <Ubuntu-Anon> Damn, I was thinking about another CoC
<elkbuntu> <Ubuntu-Anon> I bet nix_chix0r_ wants some CoC
<Ubuntu-Anon> Read above
<elkbuntu> you targetted someone with a feminine nick, and made sexual inferences
<Ubuntu-Anon> I spoke to her in the previous channel as well as in private
<Ubuntu-Anon> Its called a joke, take particular interest in developing a sense of humor, it may help understand why its used with the member of opposite sex
<elkbuntu> regardless, it was a breach of the rules for the channel. we have youngsters who do not need to be corrupted
<Ubuntu-Anon> There isnt corruption as the reference was made and not a direct statement
<elkbuntu> kids are not dumb
<Ubuntu-Anon> By you attributing me to _sexual_ harassement made it more of a corruption than allowing the joke to blend in with the rest of the chatter
<Ubuntu-Anon> Exactly, they are not dumb
<Ubuntu-Anon> And thus you think that the above statement would make any difference in comparison to what the internet, tv, magazines, media, etc involves?
<elkbuntu> they will 'get' your joke, and that is a breach of the rule of being 'family friendly
<Ubuntu-Anon> Thats like asking to put the gun away in times of the war to "not teach kids about guns"
<elkbuntu> we have no control over those, but we have control over the channel
<Ubuntu-Anon> I doubt they will think its family friendly where anyone gets kicked for some obsene made up ideology, don't you agree?
<elkbuntu> we do not like your type of humor in there, and it will not be tolerated
<Ubuntu-Anon> Now you are starting to sound defensive only because you are agreeing that I'm right
<elkbuntu> you're not right. you trolled two channels, and made non-family-friendly inferences
<elkbuntu> you are not welcome
<nalioth> Ubuntu-Anon: chalk it up to whatever ideology you like, we don't like it here on this network.
<Ubuntu-Anon> I doubt the conversation involved you, but sure do please your ego and butt in
<elkbuntu> have a good life, Ubuntu-Anon
<Ubuntu-Anon> elkbuntu: Same to you
<elkbuntu> oh, i dont think you get it. we wont be talking anymore. you just gave cheek to a staffer
<Ubuntu-Anon> I thought we're done talking elkbuntu, perhaps I did misunderstand.
<elkbuntu> heh... try your luck if you wish
<Ubuntu-Anon> What else are you hoping to lecture me about elkbuntu?
<nalioth> Ubuntu-Anon: elkbuntu runs a crap client, if you'd like to get rid of him, type /quit elkbuntu
<Ubuntu-Anon> I hope its relating to Ubuntu as you've mastered discussing all but that
<Ubuntu-Anon> nalioth: Fantastic! Let me do so right now
* elkbuntu waits
<Ubuntu-Anon> bash: /quit: No such file or directory
<Ubuntu-Anon> Aww I think its broken
<nalioth> your cognitive function?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i told you he wouldnt get it
<elkbuntu> you know... the lacking of certain organ function and all
<Ubuntu-Anon> elkbuntu: Who's ego are you stroking now, your own or nalioth?
<elkbuntu> who says im stroking anything?
<Ubuntu-Anon> Yet you talk about me misinterpreting things :)
<Ubuntu-Anon> I'll leave you to your job of enforcing the IRC drama off at this point
<Ubuntu-Anon> Please continue on with supporting your IRC reputation after I leave as that would be the best time to do so
<Ubuntu-Anon> nalioth: Cheers to you and "your network"
<COLA> Hi, I want that my normal user have root rights..is there a possibilyti , that I have root rights with my normal user, but not in a shell, because I want to copy per drag and drop files in my root directory
<finalbeta> COLA: you should be in #ubuntu to ask questions, and your root user should just make that directory writable for the other users. Not give the other user root rights.
<COLA> thx^^
<wick2o> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-03-10
<skjr> jrib - thanks for assisting me, its greatly appreciated
<jrib> skjr: k, so restricted is failing
<skjr> ok
<jrib> just comment out the restricted parts.  So for example in line 3:
<jrib> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main multiverse restricted
<jrib> you would make:
<jrib> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main multiverse #restricted
* jrib thinks that works... if not just put it on a new line
<jrib> do the same for the other 3 lines that contain "restricted"
<skjr> so i just want to comment out the word restricted?
<jrib> skjr: yeah, that should work
<nalioth> restricted is failing?
<jrib> nalioth: yes, not really sure why
<nalioth> change the us.archive to just plain archive and try again
<nalioth> don't go shutting off repos
<jrib> we were going to put them back :)
<skjr> ok, i did that, still get an error when updating
<jrib> what error?
<skjr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9572/
<jrib> skjr: you didn't comment all the restricted stuff
<skjr> ok, let me check again
<jrib> you can try nalioth's suggestion too, we should have tried that first in retrospect
<skjr> you're right, i missed two
<skjr> it updated without error this time
<jrib> skjr: now uncomment and update again
<skjr> ok, that appeared to work
<skjr> should i go after the driver now?
<jrib> skjr: yeah
<skjr> i forget which one I was after, I'll have to look back through
<skjr> i think it was this - sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<skjr> does that sound right?
<jrib> yes
<skjr> it told me it was already the newest version
<jrib> ok, back to this then:
<jrib> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skjr> awesome, i'm going to restart X, thanks for your assistance
<jrib> np
<adrian_> Hi
<jrib> hi
<jrib> let's start over
<adrian_> yeah
<nalioth> jrib: don't you ever sleep?
<jrib> adrian_: open a terminal, type "mount", hit enter, copy the output and paste it into the form at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , then give me the url
<adrian_> Problem: I want a shortcut on the top panel of my desktop to my hdd
<jrib> nalioth: I knew i forgot something!
<adrian_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9628/
<jrib> adrian_: ok so you have hdd1 mounted at /share.  This is the one you want to have the panel shortcut for right?
<adrian_> I wnat to access my hdd1 drive through the shortcut on the panel
<adrian_> yeah
<jrib> ok right click and go to add to panel
<jrib> what version of ubuntu btw?
<adrian_> 1.60
<jrib> 6.10?
<adrian_> ops yeah sorry
<jrib> adrian_: do you see the button for "custom application launcher"?
<adrian_> in add panel now
<adrian_> yeah
<jrib> ok click that, then select "File" as the type, give it a name, and input "/share" without quotes for location
<jrib> and pick an icon
<adrian_> but its not a file i want to acces but a dir
<jrib> that's ok, directories are files too, everything on linux is a file
<adrian_> so it's should be just /hare then?
<jrib> /share, right
<adrian_> yeah /share
<adrian_> i couldn't do that
<jrib> adrian_: why?
<adrian_> accessdenied
<jrib> that shouldn't happen :/  In a terminal, does this command work:  nautilus /share
<adrian_> yes, i go diectly to the dir
<jrib> ok, you created the launcher though and when you click on it it says "access denied"?  Or does it say "access denied" while you create it?
<adrian_> it works the first time I click on it but the other time, it doesn't
<adrian_> it's says "couldn't start application - no execuable objekt"
<jrib> adrian_: strange... what if you edit the launcher and change it to  Type "Application"  and then change the command to  "nautilus /share"  (no quotes)
<adrian_> hm...i can use the shortcut to /share but I want to go to /share/media/ but i wont
<jrib> ok, what does this command return:  ls -ld /share/media
<adrian_> also i can go to /share as long as I don't move the shortcut to a different loc on the panel?
<adrian_> then it doesn't recognize nautilus  :(
<adrian_> when I move the icon the command dir vanish :(
<jrib> hmm I think I remember some bug on 6.10 about moving launchers
<jrib> move it to where you want, then edit the properties, then don't move them anymore, does that work?
<adrian_> I'll check
<adrian_> no then i get the access denied message (It could run the program)
<adrian_> this is my command at the mom: /share/media
<jrib> adrian_: what is the output of this command:  ls -ld /share/media
<adrian_> jrib: this from the terminal - dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 4096 2006-09-17 01:11 /share/media
<jrib> adrian_: weird... what if you use something like  /usr/share  instead just to test?
<adrian_> ok, paste it in under command in the shortcut on the panel but the same message :(
<nalioth> jrib: you mean /usr/local/share?
<nalioth> jrib: stay out of system space
<jrib> nalioth: he's just creating a launher to view files and I have no idea why his mounted /share/media isn't working.  Permissions are 555, root owned
<jrib> adrian_: wait, why does it say command?
<nalioth> jrib: just saying . . .
<jrib> nalioth: ok :)
<jrib> adrian_: is "File" chosen as the type?
<nalioth> jrib: practice safe computing
<adrian_> jrib: it might say path, got a swedish version so
<adrian_> no program, and for some reason I can't choose file now when it is created, just Programs or Programs in terminal?
<jrib> heh... did you try  "nautilus /share/media"  without quotes for that?
<adrian_> i did another with file and dir /share/media but only comes to /share but it's working as long as I don't move it
<jrib> yeah, it seems like you are being bitten by that bug
<adrian_> yeah, i guess so. The nautilus /share/media loc didn't work
<jrib> adrian_: even before you move it?
<adrian_> i got it to work now, by typing in /share/Media
<jrib> erm ok
<adrian_> but i guess if I move it i wont work
<adrian_> no, if I move it it stops working
<jrib> the stuff is stored in ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers .  See what it looks like before and after moving
<adrian_> how do I look at that, trough the terminal?
<jrib> you could, you could also just use nautilus
<adrian_> where do I find this nautilus then? Under Programs?
<jrib> nautilus is the file manager
<jrib> you can go to Places > whatever
<adrian_> ok, so it shiould be in the filesystem then?
<jrib> ~ means  /home/your_username
<adrian_> i see
<adrian_> just have desktop, examples and a file called wget - log there?
<jrib> adrian_: anything that starts with a '.' is hidden.  Show hidden files
<adrian_> now i see it
<adrian_> can you give me the loc again?
<jrib> the stuff is stored in ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers .  See what it looks like before and after moving
<adrian_> no differnce in the icons as far as I can see
<jrib> idk then, try searching bugs.ubuntu.com for the bug, I'm pretty sure I saw it there once
<adrian_> what is the name of the bug?
<jrib> no idea
<adrian_> :)
<jrib> make sure to search for fixed bugs, because it has been fixed in the next version of ubuntu
<adrian_> what do you mean?
<adrian_> i should look for the fixedword in the status list?
<jrib> in advanced search, it lets you choose to search "needs info", "unconfirmed", "fix released", etc.... by default it doesn't search "fix released"
<adrian_> i see i'll try doing that some other time. Thanks soo much for all your help
<adrian_> Jrib: thanks a bunch for helping me out
<jrib> adrian_: np, hope you get it sorted out
<adrian_> i did it partly, just have to make it stay in the same place :)
<Botamis> jrib: alright
<jrib> hi
<Botamis> jrib: i appreciate the help man I really do
<jrib> np, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Botamis> ok but how do i see sources.list?
<jrib> use this command: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Botamis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9685/
<jrib> Botamis: ok, since I can't see the gui window you have, we'll edit the file by hand
<jrib> Botamis: close the text editor you now have open and type this command:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> a couple of questions:
<jrib> you have the cd-rom repository enabled, do you want to turn it off or leave it?
<Botamis> umm
<Botamis> i have no idea
<Botamis> that means that i have to put in the cd to add a repo?
<jrib> well it will usually prompt you to insert the cd-rom when you want to install things, which I find annoying
<Botamis> yea that's really annoying
<jrib> ok, second question:  do you want to enable multiverse in addition to universe?
<Botamis> what is the difference?
<jrib> Botamis: multiverse includes non-free things, in the sense that they aren't open source
<jrib> or have some weird license
<Botamis> well chances are most websites are going to have non-free formats right? then I would want multi please
<jrib> k
<jrib> first lets disable the cd-rom:  do you see line 5 that begins "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _..."?
<Botamis> yes
<jrib> delete it
<Botamis> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted
<Botamis> that right?
<jrib> right
<Botamis> alright
<jrib> ok now lets enable universe and multiverse
<jrib> see lines 22 and 23?
<jrib> remove the "#" at the beginning
<Botamis> eb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy
<Botamis> that line?
<Botamis> deb*
<jrib> they both should say "universe" at the end
<Botamis> ok
<Botamis> done
<jrib> ok, now add " multiverse" to the end of both of those lines
<Botamis> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Botamis> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jrib> do the same for 38 and 39
<Botamis> they both had it at the end to begin with
<Botamis> how can i see the line numbers
<jrib> Botamis: those aren't lines 22 and 23
<Botamis> ok how can i see the line numbers?
<jrib> edit > preferences
<Botamis> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<Botamis> ## repository.
<Botamis> that's 22-23
<Botamis> oo i think i deleted some spaces
<jrib> use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9685/ as a reference then, it changed when you deleted line 5 I guess :)
<Botamis> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<Botamis> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<Botamis> do i change universe or do i literally just add "multiverse"
<jrib> juse add it to the end
<jrib> remember to remove the "#"
<Botamis> alright done
<jrib> ok do the same for 38 and 39
<Botamis> does that line have security in it?
<jrib> yes
<Botamis> alright
<Botamis> removed the comment and added multiverse
<jrib> ok, now save and close
<jrib> then run this command:  sudo apt-get update
<Botamis> uhh it couldn't save
<jrib> is it still open?
<Botamis> arg this is frustrating
<Botamis> i have to redo it all, gimme a second
<Botamis> wait
<Botamis> i opened a read only
<Botamis> shouldn't i do a sudo gedit instead?
<jrib> Botamis: you need to open the editor by using this command:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Botamis> ok
<jrib> k, delete line 5, and edit 22,23,38, and 39
<Botamis> ok done
<jrib> save
<jrib> close
<jrib> sudo apt-get update
<jrib> conquer
<Botamis> 99%
<Botamis> does this usually take a long time?
<jrib> sometimes
<Botamis> there we go
<Botamis> done
<jrib> ok now you have universe and multiverse
<Botamis> so I now have the codec or not really
<jrib> no, now you need to install the codec packages that that wiki page lists
<Botamis> ok but i was following the steps again
<Botamis> and I got stuck at the add part again, it just has room for a command line
<Botamis> "Enter the complete APT line of the repository that you want to add as source"
<jrib> you've done that, skip to the installing part
<Botamis> can you use that command in #ubuntu to show me that link again please?
<Botamis> never mind got it
<jrib> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> Botamis: you can always /msg ubotu codecs    and he will respond
<Botamis> alright
<Botamis> I pasted the code and it failed.
<jrib> paste the ouptut
<Botamis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Botamis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrib> Botamis: close synaptic or update-manager if they are running
<Botamis> there we go
<Botamis> so once this finishes, i'm good to go?
<jrib> should be
<Botamis> thanks!
<jrib> np
<sebrock> jo
<jrib> hi
<sebrock> well I killed it by kill -9 now
<jrib> k
<sebrock> still get: Loading /etc/devilspie
<sebrock> /etc/devilspie doesn't exist
<sebrock> Loading /home/sebastian/.devilspie
<sebrock> Loading /home/sebastian/.devilspie/centered.ds
<sebrock> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jrib> lol
<sebrock> :|
<jrib> paste centered.ds
<sebrock> (if (not (is (window_class) "Gnome-panel")) (center))
<sebrock> thats all
<sebrock> supposed to work, took it from the forums
<jrib> ok, and if you  'mv ~/.devilspie/centered.ds{,backup}'  does it still seg fault?
<sebrock> yeah well then there is no .ds file is there?
<jrib> yeah, it's just to make sure that that file is causing the seg fault
<sebrock> (it quits becuase no s-expressions are loaded)
<sebrock> ah ok
<jrib> ok,  echo "(debug)" > ~/.devilspie/debug.ds
<sebrock> yeah
<sebrock> same as before
<sebrock> I get a lot of debug info
<jrib> hmm ok
<sebrock> but commands doesnt seem to do any actual work :/
<jrib> well we didn't put any command
<jrib> try:
<jrib> (if (is (application_name) "Firefox") (center)
<sebrock> it's missing a ) right?
<jrib> right
<jrib> if it messes up again, we'll try something other than center
<sebrock> thats strange as hell, I tried this before and it didnt work, now it works
<sebrock> ok so now to the next task: getting ALL windows centered upon create
<sebrock> all except gnome-panel I guess
<sebrock> check this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98071&page=4
<jrib> can you paste the rule you were trying before again?
<sebrock> it's in the second post
<jrib> interesting, that's my post
<sebrock> ok haha
<sebrock> I took the last code there
<sebrock> but u are also stating that it need X restart (as gnome already is loaded)
<jrib> yeah
<jrib> hmm so do you have devilspie in your startup?
<sebrock> yes
<sebrock> well I try it again
<jrib> I think logging out and back in should be enough
<sebrock> but with the other code
<sebrock> brb!
<sebrock> jrib, hey again
<jrib> hi
<sebrock> not working :(
<jrib> hmm still seg faulting?
<sebrock> no I mean, still it does not cnter stuff
<sebrock> center
<jrib> but is a devilspie instance running?
<jrib> ps -ef | grep devilspie
<sebrock> yep
<sebrock> 1000      5870  5309  0 00:00 pts/0    00:00:00 grep devilspie
<jrib> that's just grep
<sebrock> hahahha
<sebrock> I put devilspie in starter apps
<jrib> yeah it may have seg faulted
<sebrock> anyway, running it manually gives seg
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-03-11
<sebrock> no way to vcenter everything just changing some parameter in metacity settings?
<jrib> well you can try restarting X since I said that worked for me, but I'm skeptical that it will make a difference
<sebrock> I've rebooted already :d
<jrib> ah
<jrib> what if you change (center) to something else?  Does it still seg fault?
<sebrock> ok what?
<sebrock> havnt read up on all the commands yet
<jrib> (pin)
<sebrock> that will make it stick on all workspaces right?
<jrib> yeah
<sebrock> it works
<sebrock> so it's just down to "center" now????
<jrib> are we matching class for gnome-panel?
<sebrock> ?
<sebrock> (if (not matches (window_class) "Gnome-panel") (pin))
<jrib> I guess we are
<jrib> how about:
<jrib> (if (and (not matches (window_class) "Gnome-panel") (not matches (window_class) "Gdesklets-daemon")) (center))
<sebrock> damn still segs
<jrib> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343546
<sebrock> hmm interesting
<sebrock> ok do you think an update to latest will do the works?
<sebrock> As of now Im running the ubuntu package
<jrib> !info devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.1-1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<jrib> let me try here
* jrib saves work
<sebrock> theres a patch
<F00> ty
<F00> i can see what you type here
<F00> ok
<F00> so
<F00> what do i need to do
<Flannel> F00: openSSH is in the repositories, do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Flannel> actually, first do "sudo apt-get update'
<Flannel> er, without the quotes, even if they were matching
<F00> yeah i know
<Flannel> does the update give any errors?
<jrib> sebrock: I segfault using the center rule on 20.2
<sebrock> jrib, it did?
<jrib> sebrock: should be easy enough for you to apply the patch to latest release though
<sebrock> mmmm
<jrib> sebrock: yeah well the bug is still unconfirmed so the author must not have applied the patch himself
<F00> update complete Flannel
<Flannel> F00: alright, now instal openssh-server
<sebrock> so the patch, they are talking about 2 patches
<jrib> erm
<jrib> my windows are centering
<F00> Flannel, will this fix my compile problem?
<Flannel> F00: no, this will install openSSH
<F00> or now i updated do i build essential
<F00> ok
<F00> i did build-essential
<sebrock> jrib, which one to use?
<Flannel> F00: Why do you need build-essential?  for some other reason? or to compile ssh-server?  (Since there's absolutely no reason for the latter)
<F00> i build ircds and gameservers etc
<Flannel> F00: You should always search the repositories first, since there's quite a bit of software in them (you'll want to enable universe)
<jrib> sebrock: the comment seems to suggest both
<F00> whats universe
<sebrock> there are acutlly 3 patches here
<sebrock> 2 in the other thread
<Flannel> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> sebrock: you'll have to do trial and error, I'm not sure
<sebrock> I guess
<sebrock> or wait for the bug to get confirmed
<sebrock> Well, jrib  thank you so much for helping me on this
<sebrock> Im gonna hit the bed now :D
<jrib> sebrock: np
<sebrock> jrib, gnite!
<jrib> sebrock: night
<nalioth> jrib: go to sleep
<jrib> jrib.sleep()
<adrian_> i think it's this, which is the error:  adrian@Adrian:~/linuxdcpp$ sudo scons
<adrian_> scons: Reading SConscript files ...
<adrian_> Checking for g++ >= 3.4...(cached) yes
<adrian_> Checking for pkg-config... yes
<adrian_> Checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6... no
<adrian_>         gtk+ >= 2.6 not found.
<adrian_>         Note: You might have the lib but not the headers
<adrian_> hi again
<jrib> adrian_: hi
<adrian_> did you understand anything of it?
<jrib> !paste | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adrian_> ok
<jrib> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 2511 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<adrian_> jrib: my mistake
<jrib> adrian_: did you install that package?
<adrian_> ben doing this for the last 3 h so you have to excuse my sloppiness
<adrian_> jrib: which package?
<jrib>  libgtk2.0-dev
<adrian_> i think so
<adrian_> i do I know?
<jrib> it's the first package listed in the post
<jrib> what's the output of that long apt-get install command?
<adrian_> jrib: yeah, i think i installed it just these which didn't pass through which aren't doen yet
<jrib> let me know when it finishes
<adrian_> I'll check
<adrian_> typing in sudo "apt-get install" right?
<jrib> sudo apt-get install "the long list of stuff"
<adrian_> jrib: which county are you from?
<jrib> us
<jrib> US even
<adrian_> ok
<adrian_> ok, 0 upgraded, + newinstallation, 0 to remove and 0 none upgraded i translated it from swedish so
<adrian_> 0 new installations
<jrib> ok, apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev
<adrian_> paste it here or in some other?
<jrib> here is ok
<adrian_> is it just us here then?
<adrian_> quite much info
<jrib> well what does it say on the line that says "Installed"?
<adrian_> none
<Stormx2> jrib, maybe posting the entire output would be helpful?
<jrib> adrian_: can you paste the command you entered before?  The 'sudo apt-get install ...' thing
<adrian_> jrib: ok
<jrib> Stormx2: yeah
<adrian_> 1 mom
<adrian_> it's mostly in swedish though
<adrian_> and not alot to it
<jrib> place LANGUAGE=en_US  at the beginning of the command then
<adrian_> jrib: anyway here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9736/
<jrib> adrian_: k, you have the forum post open now?
<adrian_> jrib: no
<jrib> adrian_: open it
<adrian_> jrib: which is it?
<jrib> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<adrian_> ok
<jrib> you see the line that says "To make sure this is all installed apt-get the following. The packages you have installed already will be ignored, or upgraded (I think)" after the list of packages?
<adrian_> now what do I do?
<adrian_> yeah
<jrib> it says Code:
<jrib> copy the code, that is the command you need to install the packages
<adrian_> ok, run it through the terminal
<adrian_> did rutn it
<jrib> ok, were there any errors?
<adrian_> i don't know I'll let you watch it
<adrian_> how did I make it turn in to english?
<adrian_> into
<jrib> place LANGUAGE=en_US  at the beginning of the command then
<adrian_> jrib: like this? LANGUAGE=en_US adrian@Adrian:~.....
<jrib> well no, you can't do that can you :)  like this:  LANGUAGE=en_US sudo apt-get install ...
<adrian_> ok
<adrian_> sorry, i really need to understand thgis terminal thng better
<jrib> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<adrian_> thanks i'll study them some other day
<adrian_> ok, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9741/
<jrib> adrian_: you forgot the packages
<adrian_> jrib huh?
<jrib> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libglademm-2.4-dev zlib1g-dev libbz2-dev g++-3.4 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common g++ libgtkmm-2.4-1 libglademm-2.4-1 scons
<jrib> isn't that what you see in the forum post?
<adrian_> jrib: you want to see them too?
<jrib> that is the command you need to use, your pastes are just showing 'sudo apt-get install'
<adrian_> yeah they do
<jrib> ?
<adrian_> all I know is that I need to get all dependencies and that I haven't got them all
<jrib> you need to enter this command:
<adrian_> missing g++ or something like that
<jrib> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libglademm-2.4-dev zlib1g-dev libbz2-dev g++-3.4 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common g++ libgtkmm-2.4-1 libglademm-2.4-1 scons
<jrib> and this one too:
<jrib> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<adrian_> you want result from " sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libglademm-2.4-dev zlib1g-dev libbz2-dev g++-3.4 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common g++ libgtkmm-2.4-1 libglademm-2.4-1 scons" then?
<jrib> yes
<adrian_> ok, now I follow
<adrian_> 1 sec
<jrib> adrian_: why don't you just use dcgui?
<jrib> !dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<jrib> it will be a lot easier
<adrian_> huh?
<adrian_> never heard of it, all I know is that i want a dc++ applaication for linux that's all
<jrib> adrian_: why are you installing dc++?  There is a program called dcgui that you can use for Direct COnnect
<jrib> adrian_: sudo apt-get install dcgui, forget about dc++
<adrian_> jrib: cuz I'm afraid that my hub server wont support that version of Dc++
<jrib> adrian_: it won't hurt to try
<adrian_> jrib: you're right
<adrian_> i'll just give you this paste then I'll try that
<adrian_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9742/
<jrib> ok, I just noticed that that post is pretty old.  Give dcgui a try now
<adrian_> ok, typed in  sudo apt-get install dcgui and it's done. Now what?
<jrib> adrian_: now type 'dcgui' in your terminal and press enter
<adrian_> hm..
<adrian_> omg it worked. First thing this evening
<jrib> !synaptic | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jrib> that's a gui for apt-get that is probably easier to use.  You could have installed dcgui that way too
<adrian_> what's ed2k Url?
<jrib> idk
<adrian_> it says ed2k URK handler
<jrib> I believe you, but I don't know what that is
<adrian_> i got the synaptic packethandler
<adrian_> managewr
<jrib> ok
<adrian_> ok
<adrian_> idk = i don't know :D didn't know that one
<adrian_> this webpage you gave me is just for the Synaptic mangaer right? How is it connected to the DCgiu?
<jrib> adrian_: I was just telling you about it.  It is an alternative to using apt-get.  You don't need it for dcgui anymore, it's for your future installations
<adrian_> so instead of typing in apt-get in the terminal i could may use the synaptic manager, correct?
<jrib> adrian_: right
<adrian_> jrib: ok, but i think it has become clear to me that i need to learn at least the basics of the terminal
<jrib> adrian_: yes, that is very helpful
<adrian_> jrib: once you get the commands printed in your head and get the logic I may think so too. Right now it's just confusing :)
<adrian_> well, i think I'll try using DCGui tomorrow
<adrian_> jrib: you probably hear this a lot a reacon but I thank you enough for helping me out what must seem to you as easy as things can be :)
<adrian_> jrib: - "I reacon but I can't thank you enough" it should say
<adrian_> jrib: I know one thing for sure though, if many people is as helpful as you are and have this much patience then the windows systems is going have a hard time in the near future :)
<jrib> adrian_: np, that's good to hear
<adrian_> jrib: that's the least I can do, for guys like you :)
<adrian_> jrib: i need to go to slepp now. Pretty tired after all this this evening so, thanks for everything
<jrib> night
<adrian_> jrib: night
<eaglegeorge> #ubuntu-classroom
<genii> F00BaR here?
<F00BaR> yes
<genii> try:    gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<F00BaR> sec
<F00BaR> btw
<F00BaR> when i boot up ubuntu
<F00BaR> why cant i login as root
<genii> root is disabled by default on all ubuntu systems. You are supposed to do root things with the sudo command instead
<nalioth> yes, leave root alone
<nalioth> use sudo
<nalioth> if you need a superuser console, use 'sudo -l'
<nalioth> use gksudo or kdesu for superuer gui tasks
<F00BaR> brb
<F00BaR> genii
<F00BaR> u here
<genii> barely
<genii> but yes
<F00BaR> ok
<F00BaR> how do i install an ftp server
<genii> F00BaR: Install the package proftp
<nalioth> F00BaR: search in synaptic for "ftpd"
<F00BaR> it gave me an error
<genii> Trying to install the package gave you an error?
<F00BaR> ftpd is already the newest version
<F00BaR> yet there is no ftp on there
<F00BaR> unless i need to start it
<F00BaR> ??
<genii> You are trying to ftp from some other computer to the computer running ftpd to download some files?
<F00BaR> no
<F00BaR> im trying to login to the server
<F00BaR> from another pc
<F00BaR> im trying to FTP to ubuntu using a windows pc
<genii> OK. 1 minute
<F00BaR> ty
<genii> I forget if you are using KDE or gnome
<genii> Ah right, gnome
<F00BaR> gnome
<genii> Still here?
<F00BaR> yes
<genii> OK, good. I found a nice tutorial for you then, gnome based. It uses proftpd however. I would recommend to uninstall other ftp servers if they are installed and use it instead.
<genii> The link to the tutorial   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<F00BaR> inetd or standalone
<F00BaR> wtf is that
<F00BaR> what are they
<F00BaR> anyway
<F00BaR> i selected initd
<genii> standalone is when the server program runs all the time. inetd is another program which runs, then if someone needs to use some server like ftp or something, it calls up that specific server program.
<F00BaR> ok
<genii> For what you are using you should just choose standalone
<F00BaR> its running
<F00BaR> but i cant login
<F00BaR> how do i remove it
<F00BaR> to reinstall
<genii> just uninstall it from the package manager (like synaptic or adept) then reinstall it
<F00BaR> how do i remove it
<F00BaR> there is no option
<F00BaR> nvm
<F00BaR> got it
<genii> good
<F00BaR> it didnt ask me for standalone
<F00BaR> or inetd
<F00BaR> :/
<genii> ok, in console or terminal, put:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gproftpd
<genii> this should let you reset the configuration file
<F00BaR> didnt do anything
<F00BaR> root@WNDR:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure gproftpd
<F00BaR> root@WNDR:~#
<F00BaR> thats what it looks like
<genii> Well, first thing is that you are already logged in as root, which is a no-no. But anyhow. So then try sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd
<F00BaR> yeah
<F00BaR> cuz i did su root
<F00BaR> ok
<F00BaR> i chose standalone
<F00BaR> now i get another set
<genii> OK, what?
<F00BaR> its a warning i mean
<F00BaR> ProFTPd cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configureation
<genii> This may be because you did not stop the server before trying to reconfigure it. try stopping it from command line with :  /etc/init.d/proftpd stop
<genii> then run the reconfigure command exactly as before. Standalone is preferred as the type
<F00BaR> same error when trying to stop it
<genii> Do you know how to use the pastebin website?
<F00BaR> yes
<F00BaR> but i cant connect to irc
<F00BaR> on linucx
<F00BaR> yes i can
<F00BaR> lemme start upo xchat
<F00BaR> connection refused
<genii> Please pastebin the contents of the file /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf   if it exists
<F00BaR> can you come to my net #linux please
<F00BaR> i cannot connect here on linux
<F00BaR> nvm
<F00BaR> im in
<genii> Actually I am extremely exhausted from having been awake all night and may need to leave for sanity soon :)
<genii> But I will try to help for a bit longer
<F00BaR> i cant connect!
<f00bar__> here
<f00bar__> sec
<genii> Managed to connect?
<genii> OK
<F00BaR> waiting
<genii> I did not yet receive a link to the pastebin web url where you pasted the contents of the file /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<F00BaR> i know
<F00BaR> im waiting for pastebin
<genii> Ah, alright
<f00bar__> http://pastebin.com/897095
<f00bar__> there we go
<genii> It's just I am getting crabby a bit from being tired. nothing personal LOL
<f00bar__> lol
<f00bar__> i do appreciate this
<f00bar__> a lot
<f00bar__> thank you
<genii> It's Ok. But I think soon I will have to leave without helping you get it setup. But at worst, you could follow the long directions in the link i gave earlier. Still waiting for pastebin, it is *slow* today
<f00bar__> http://rafb.net/p/ObfobM64.html
<f00bar__> quick link
<f00bar__> thats the paste too
<genii> I think you need to make a user with the names in the conf file, or else change the names in the conf file to a user that exists on your system.
<genii> eg: User				proftpd
<genii> Group				nogroup
<genii> This in the conf file
<genii> Do you know how to add users?
<F00BaR> adduser name
<genii> Yes, good
<F00BaR> butuser proftpd is already added
<F00BaR> it added its self
<F00BaR> thing is i try to connect via ftp and it doesnt connect
<genii> OK. So as a fast test, change the line in the conf file from inetd to standalone, then save it again. then try to restart the server by:    sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<F00BaR> you do not have the permissions
<genii> ah, ok, have you used the text editor nano before?
<F00BaR> i use pico + nano
<F00BaR> done it now
<genii> OK, good, So run nano with sudo to edit the file.
<F00BaR> i did
<F00BaR> imma restart
<genii> OK, now try the restart
<genii> eg: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<F00BaR> - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'WNDR' error: Name or service not known
<F00BaR> WNDR is my server name
<genii> see if you can login to the ftp server on the local box   eg: ftp 127.0.0.1   (on the linux box)
<genii> If you are trying to ftp in from the windoze box you will likely need to use the IP address of the linux box by the way, not it's windows networking name
<f00bar__> tworks
<genii> Good, local login works?
<f00bar__> yes
<f00bar__> and global
<f00bar__> now i need to port forward
<genii> Well, it is time for me to sleep :)
<f00bar__> ok
<f00bar__> thank you
<f00bar__> sleep well
<genii> OK... good luck with the rest and good day
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<adrian_> Hi
<jrib> adrian_: hi, did dcgui not work?
<adrian_> jrib: i did but i like the look of linuxd++ better
<jrib> compiling isn't something you should do in the first few days
<jrib> you should get comfortable using the system first.  If you still want to trudge through it though, I'll try to help...
<adrian_> what do you mean?
<adrian_> jrib: can i send you the output showing the problem?
<jrib> adrian_: compiling is not a basic task
<jrib> that's what I mean
<jrib> adrian_: use pastebin
<adrian_> give me the link
<jrib> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adrian_> it's a task you ought to know
<adrian_> right
<jrib> adrian_: not really
<jrib> it's an advanced task
<adrian_> ok, what's the simple way of installing programs then?
<jrib> adrian_: synaptic
<adrian_> ok
<adrian_> i'll consider that when the linuxdc++ is installed
<jrib> k
<adrian_> jrib: I found a guide how to install this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193984
<adrian_> jrib: I've done all to Now to install (you can set PREFIX to whatever, but I'd recommend /usr/local)
<adrian_> jrib now there have been some problems
<adrian_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9892/
<adrian_> jrib I tried to move it to that location which it asks for with no luck
<jrib> pastebin the output of this command: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev
<adrian_> give the language transation command
<jrib> LANGUAGE=en_US apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev
<adrian_> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9894/
<jrib> adrian_: ok what is the output of this command:  ls -ld $(pwd)
<adrian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9895/
<jrib> it's ok to paste single lines here
<adrian_> i know
<adrian_> but i'm trying to make the paste routine
<jrib> it will be easier for you (and me) when it is a single line to just paste here
<jrib> do this: cd linuxdcpp
<jrib> then: ls -ld
<adrian_> adrian@Adrian:~/linuxdcpp$ ls -ld
<adrian_> drwxr-xr-x 8 adrian adrian 4096 2007-03-11 17:46 .
<jrib> ls -ld build/sconf/config.log
<adrian_> adrian@Adrian:~/linuxdcpp$ ls -ld build/sconf/config.log
<adrian_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 59 2007-03-11 21:04 build/sconf/config.log
<jrib> ok
<jrib> sudo chown -R $USER: ~/linuxdcpp
<jrib> that is a command
<adrian_> yeah i saw sudo
<adrian_> done
<jrib> now try: scons release=1 PREFIX=/usr/local
<adrian_> this a lloong output
<adrian_> it seems to be wprking now though
<adrian_> omg still processing
<adrian_> after this is finished will I have a working program then?
<jrib> kind of, then you need to install it
<jrib> this is just compiling
<jrib> assuming nothing goes wrong of course
<adrian_> ok
<adrian_> yeah of course
<adrian_> everything seems to be working nicely
<jrib> knock on wood
<adrian_> ok, done
<adrian_> now all I need is to install the program then?
<jrib> yes
<jrib> sudo scons install
<adrian_> ok. done
<jrib> linuxdcpp  to run
<adrian_> yay! Great, and thank you, as great as always :)
<adrian_> now it on yo get to know synaptic then
<DM|> so are you all still keeping this project moving? i dont see a schedule for march
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-03-03
<pleia2> can someone post logs when they have a chance?
<pleia2> this is the unfortunate thing about not having it on IRC :(
<nalioth> pleia2: /topic
<pleia2> nalioth: it's not up yet
<nalioth> "it" ?
<pleia2> transcripts for the gobby meeting today
<pleia2> logs
<nalioth> i see: no gobby URL present  :(
<pleia2> I don't really understand gobby, but I don't think there are public logs, or logs accessible through the "document" when you log in :\
<pleia2> so I think people have to manually post them?
<nalioth> if you have the URL, you should be able to log in and see the docs
<pleia2> yeah, I can see the actual document
<pleia2> but not the chat stuff
<nalioth> there hasn't been a class in the last 24h according to my backlog
<visualdeception> pleia2: are you just wanting the meeting log?
<pleia2> visualdeception: yep
<visualdeception> i got it
<visualdeception> give me a sec I'm gonna move them to my webserver
<visualdeception> http://linux.dudenhofer.net/classroommeeting.txt
<visualdeception> agenda
<visualdeception> i'm getting the chat transcript up
<pleia2> thank you :)
<visualdeception> http://linux.dudenhofer.net/wordpress/2008/03/02/ubuntu-classroom-meeting/
<visualdeception> yep
<pleia2> one comment I do have, is general dislike for posting transcripts on blogs
<pleia2> not that I don't believe you'll stick around - but if you notice older transcripts in the project, they are on blogs that aren't around anymore :(
<visualdeception> yea i know, i put it somewhere else but it kept giving me a 404 error
<pleia2> so it's all lost
<visualdeception> i think heartsbane is supposed to be putting it on the wiki later this week
<pleia2> something to discuss anyway, finding a place to put them
<pleia2> excellent
<visualdeception> so hopefully by mid week they will be up, if not I'll get them up there
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * pleia2 is so excited to have others working on this now!
<visualdeception> lol
<visualdeception> we are going to be giving the wiki an update this week i think
<visualdeception> tentative class scheduled for the 3rd week of march
<visualdeception> depending on if we can get the team to give a presentation
<pleia2> cool
 * pleia2 nods
 * pleia2 sees using IRC got voted down ;)
<pleia2> sigh
<visualdeception> lol, just because we can all see the meeting minutes
<pleia2> I can open up gobby for meeting notes and use irc at the same time
<visualdeception> lol
<Heartsbane> Well we will do the next meeting on IRC then
<visualdeception> yea i think its just easier to have one open....even though i usually have both open and then 5 more windows
<visualdeception> lol
<pleia2> I think most of us are on irc during the meetings anyway?
<visualdeception> yea
<visualdeception> there should be a way to integrate from one to the other
<Heartsbane> I just got home from the hospital and I will get all that stuff posted as soon as I make some dinner
<pleia2> it's just that we have tons of people in here, and I expect a lot of them would like to read the buffer but won't go out of their way to click on a link to read a blog with logs posted
<pleia2> Heartsbane: hospital? everything ok?
 * pleia2 notes Zelut's comment about her being busy with other things
<Heartsbane> pleia2: no my grandma had a stroke, so I have been a little unavailable
<pleia2> I am a bit - but this is certainly a priority as far as foss stuff goes, I really just needed a team to help
<Heartsbane> Gimme a hour and I will get started
<visualdeception> if need be i can post the meeting minutes and stuff
<pleia2> I was sorta dragging this along with minimal help, and it was just too hard
<visualdeception> we seem to have a good team going
<pleia2> Heartsbane: sorry to hear that
<pleia2> visualdeception: yeah :)
<visualdeception> i'm working on an article for UWN/the fridge
<pleia2> so now - this is great!
<Heartsbane> visualdeception: if you want to post the notes in the wiki I will come back and touch it up
<visualdeception> ok, do you want me to get the chat log as well?
<visualdeception> should i add them to another page?
<Heartsbane> gimme a hour, ya go ahead because we can alway rename it
<visualdeception> alright being added right now
<visualdeception> i'm basically reposting the document that was edited....
<visualdeception> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/MeetingNotes2008Mar2
<Heartsbane> Thanx visualdeception even though you are not here
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-03-04
<mbrady> anybody have time for a newbie question
<mbrady> don't know if this is the right forum
<nalioth> mbrady: /topic
<mbrady> okay, so I'm a *nix moron
<mbrady> don't know if I need to download desktop or server edition of ubuntu
<mbrady> I have a business intelligence suite (open source)
<mbrady> that's running on Windows
<mbrady> and I want to duplicate on ubuntu
<mbrady> app server is jboss with a MySQL backend
<mbrady> I'm building this out for demo purposes, so I'd think I'd go server addition
<nalioth> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mbrady> thanks but
<mbrady> doesn't really help
<nalioth> i'm not sure what you're asking
<nalioth> but there are over 1200 folks in #ubuntu that can help you
<mbrady> okie dokie
<mbrady> that's why I'm throwing the question out
<mbrady> I'll poke around
<mbrady> thanks again nalioth
<mbrady> ciao
<GhotiPhud> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-03-05
<bod_> do you get many visitors in here?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-03-06
<Pelo> ok swat,  it was just a bit busy in there and I don'T have the patience tonight
<swatTX> it was busy indeed
<Pelo> swatTX, is there suppose to be anyting on your hdd or is it supposed to be clean
<swatTX> Pelo, there is suppose to be something there but I'm assuimng (since GParted showed all unallocated) everything was lost somehow.
<Pelo> swatTX, what was supposed to be there ?
<swatTX> Pelo, my previous install
<Pelo> swatTX, of ?
<swatTX> Pelo, Ubuntu gusty gibbon
<Pelo> swatTX, was that one a fresh install that went wrong or one that you had used a while with important data ?
<swatTX> Pelo, I've had it for about a month nothing too important which is why i was gonna just fresh install again but am getting errors now
<Pelo> ok
<Pelo> go back to the live cd desktop , we are not going to do this from the installer
<swatTX> Pelo, ok just exited the installer and am sitting at the live cd desktop
<Pelo> ok
<Pelo> open the gnome partiton editor from the admin menu
<swatTX> ok GParted is loaded
<Pelo> will there be anyting else on that hdd or just gutsy ?
<swatTX> just gutsy
<Pelo> ok now for that next bit you will need to fiigure it out on your own cause I don'T have gparted installed, and I can't check,  it's in french anyway so the translation migth be off
<swatTX> ok
<Pelo> check in the gparted menues for   make a new lable or something similar
<Pelo> label
<swatTX> Partition -> New ?
<Pelo> swatTX,  not , new label,  we are starting from the very very bottom
<swatTX> there is also set disklabel
<Pelo> thats, the one
<Pelo> msdos or something similar
<Pelo> that will basicaly revirginise your hdd
<swatTX> wow, 'Error while setting new disklabel'
<Pelo> swatTX, interesting
<Pelo> swatTX, ok there is the possibility that there is someting wrong with your hdd
<Pelo> swatTX, how old is it ?
<swatTX> Pelo, a few years.
<swatTX> Pelo, now there's a crash report detected
<Pelo> swatTX, well assuming it is less the 5 this shouldn'T happen
<Pelo> swatTX,can you read the report ?
<swatTX> Pelo, it was from GParted crashing... it's just asking me if i wanna restart the program
<Pelo> swatTX, do this,  shut down the computer,  wait a couple of minutes ,  boot the live cd back up and come back here
<swatTX> Pelo, ok
<Pelo> I'll wait for you
<swatTX> Pelo, shutting down now. thanks btw
<Pelo> np
<Pelo> swatTX,  is this another pc you are installing on ?
<swatTX> Pelo, yea an old laptop
<Pelo> ah, this explains why you can shut down and not leave
<swatTX> Pelo, seems like whenever i try to install anything from the default i always endup at that initramfs screen
 * Pelo needs to get himself one of them old laptops
<swatTX> Pelo, (booting back up now to the live CD)
<Pelo> swatTX, beleive it or not , I am not 1337 enough to know what an initramfs is
 * Pelo just figured out what init RAM File system means 
<swatTX> Pelo, me either... from what i can tell it's a shell that you get dropped into when something system critical is wrong.. i can just never get around it and usually end up doing a fresh install
<Pelo> swatTX, when you get to the desktop go straight in to gparted,  no messing with the installer
<swatTX> Pelo, gotcha
<Pelo> swatTX, have you considered using the alternate install cd,  it is text based and is usualy easier on system resources during the install
<swatTX> Pelo, I'm not sure i have a problem with system resources.. everything works great default. I haven't tried the alternate install cd though.
<Pelo> the live cd uses part of the RAM as a virtual drive so it can run the lice cd desktop , it's a bit more demanding, it's also fussier about hardware for some reason
<Pelo> anyway,  are you in gparted yet ?
<swatTX> it's loading GParted now. just try the disklabel again?
<Pelo> not quite yet
<Pelo> anyting showing on the hdd ?
<Pelo> any partions or stuff ?
<swatTX> nope. still 74.56GiB unallocated
<Pelo> ok  disklabel then
<Pelo> you'll need to pick the msdos thingy in disklable when asked
<swatTX> GParted crashed again
<Pelo> hmmm
<Pelo> ok restart gparted, and go straight to making a new partiton  5-10 gig ext3 for /
<Pelo> and apply right away
<swatTX> not sure what's going on. i went to Partition -> New and it took me to the disklabel screen again and then crashed
<Pelo> ok restart the comp and head into the bios, see if you have the option to low format your hdd anywhre in there
<swatTX> restarting now
<swatTX> in BIOS but dont see any formating options
<Pelo> ok here is what I can suggest at this point
<Pelo> you can try getting the gparted live cd online and boot from that , see if you can partition your hdd properly from that ,
<Pelo> or you can take yoru comp in to have it check by a pro
<Pelo> there isn't anything more that I know to do to help you out online
<swatTX> thanks for trying....
<swatTX> its probably a bad HD
 * Pelo feels like a failuer
<Pelo> that would be my guess
<Pelo> best of luck , I'm heading off, work early tomorry
<Pelo> tomorrow
<Pelo> damit
<Pelo> g'night
<swatTX> g'night. thanks again
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-03-07
<vALIEN> hey
<dsmith_> sup
<dsmith_> noisy in there
<dsmith_> so your on ubuntu now?
<v4L13N> yeah
<dsmith_> i prefer kde
<v4L13N> and  the session i usually start in is "X session whatever"
<dsmith_> but can use anything
<v4L13N> and it does something
<v4L13N> then starts GNOME
<dsmith_> you can install kde
<v4L13N> well
<dsmith_> try it out
<v4L13N> i have KDE too
<dsmith_> ok
<v4L13N> so whats kubuntu
<dsmith_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<v4L13N> when i use KDE on ubuntu?
<v4L13N> instead of gnome ... lol
<v4L13N> ok
<dsmith_> two opposing methods of doing the same things
<v4L13N> yeah i know
<v4L13N> i have used both i just feel more comfortable with gnome
<dsmith_> i like ubuntu, its well polished
<v4L13N> and i like the way it looks
<dsmith_> kubuntu is on this laptop
<v4L13N> yeah the last linux i got into was fedora
<dsmith_> when I present linux I always use ubuntu
<v4L13N> it made me quit for a while
<dsmith_> heh, howcome
<v4L13N> lack of dvd burner / cd burner at the time... so i was stuck with an old version , and no wireless card
<v4L13N> no ethernet card
<v4L13N> junk pc
<v4L13N> ( im usually on my macbook)
<v4L13N>  (until i got ubuntu)
<dsmith_> ok
<dsmith_> i started with redhat 7
<v4L13N> me too
<v4L13N> one red hat
<v4L13N> i dunno what version, but i havent really dug into it until recently
<v4L13N> with ubuntu
<v4L13N> but what i do is produce music, design graphics and web ... php mysql
<v4L13N> css
<dsmith_> been using it since 6.06
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in 7 minutes
<dholbach> welcome everybody to another MOTU Q&A session!
<dholbach> who do we have here today? :)
<Iulian> Hiya dholbach!
 * Iulian waves
 * Amaranth waves
<Amaranth> hrm, small crowd :P
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<Iulian> Doing great :)
<dholbach> ROCK ON :)
<teprrr> so is this session about creating packages or..?
<dholbach> teprrr: it's about asking all the questions you have on your mind, regarding packaging, motu processes, we can even try to fix a problem together, etc
<dholbach> this session is all you guys make of it :)
<dholbach> so do we have any questions today? :)
<Iulian> I do
<dholbach> Iulian: excellent - fire away
<teprrr> dholbach, ah, I see. well, I'll stick in the background and watch what others want to say :)
<dholbach> teprrr: if anything's unclear - please speak pu
<dholbach> up
<Iulian> I have some questions regarding bug #199201. It looks like it doesn't build cleanly. Please take a look at Please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5379/plain/
<Iulian> Do you have any ideas how to fix that? I'm totally clueless.
<teprrr> Iulian, the patch seems to be broken
<dholbach> let me try it
<Iulian> Okay
<dholbach> weird weird
<Iulian> dholbach: Indeed.
<dholbach> I just applied the .debdiff - that one applies fine
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5376/plain/ does not
<dholbach> Iulian: how did you generate the "new patch" that RainCT mentions?
<Iulian> dholbach: I just made a new debdiff and removed unnecessary lines
<Iulian> Those lines that are in the first debdiff
<dholbach> hrm... it's a lot of changes between the two
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ diff -u gliv_1.9.5-1ubuntu2.debdiff paste.ubuntu.com  | diffstat
<dholbach>  paste.ubuntu.com |  970 +++++++++++++++++--------------------------------------
<dholbach>  1 file changed, 316 insertions(+), 654 deletions(-)
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<dholbach> so it's hard for me to figure out what you changed
<dholbach> you need to be very careful when you edit patches "by hand"
<Iulian> Blah, I'm pretty lagged.
<dholbach> so I can't say much about it right now, sorry
<Iulian> Ok, then I will make a new one and don't remove those lines by hand.
<dholbach> as I said... the debdiff works fine
<dholbach> if you remove complete sections in it (say all changes to config.sub) that works fine
<dholbach> just try your edited patch on the pristine sourcepackage and see how it works
<Iulian> Ok, I will try that.
<dholbach> the patch generally looks good though :)
<dholbach> you might want to consider forwarding it to debian
<Iulian> The first one, right?
<dholbach> yeah, just skimmed through it
<dholbach> good work :)
<dholbach> do we have any other questions?
<dholbach> if you're interested in getting started helping out http://daniel.holba.ch/really-fix-it might interest you
<dholbach> it contains a lot of bugs that are "nearly fixed" :)
<bobbo> dholbach; as i said in the thread on the forums, that list is brilliant :)
<dholbach> thanks bobbo
<dholbach> now we just need to work a bit to get those 1200+bugs down to 0 :)
<dholbach> any questions? :)
<Iulian> dholbach: Should I ask RainCT to try the first .debdiff ? I'm gonna forward it to debian but shouldn't be uploaded to Ubuntu first?
<Iulian> Also I forwarded bug 196872 to debian as well.
<dholbach> Iulian: we can upload it to ubuntu no problem, just make sure we get the packages in sync soon again
 * Iulian fixed two bugs this week which are already uploaded.
 * dholbach hugs Iulian
<dholbach> good work
<Iulian> dholbach: Ok, I will take care of it.
<dholbach> rock on
 * Iulian hugs dholbach back
<Iulian> I still wainting for an answer from siretart on bug 198298
<Iulian> I think that patch is ready too.
<Iulian> But I will wait for Reinhard's comment.
<Iulian> s/I still wainting/I'm still waiting
<dholbach> Iulian: where and how is the icon installed?
<Iulian> dholbach: IIRC the icon was in the source directory. I took the icon and converted to .xpm 32x32
<dholbach> but the patch does not install the .xpm in the new package, does it?
<Iulian> Hmm, it doesn't?
<Iulian> Let me take a look at it again.
<Iulian> You're talking about the nxtvepg package right?
<dholbach> yes
<Iulian> dholbach: I've added dh_install debian/nxtvepg.desktop /usr/share/applications and dh_desktop to install the icon.
<Iulian> Did I missed something?
<Iulian> Also the .desktop file looks good.
<dholbach> you don't      dh_install         the .xpm file, do you?
<Iulian> Nop
<Iulian> I don't.
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~$ less /var/cache/pbuilder/result/nxtvepg_2.7.6-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb | grep .xpm
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~$
<dholbach> it'd make sense to have it in /usr/share/pixmaps or something
<Iulian> And how do I change it?
<dholbach> dh_install debian/nxtvepg.xpm /usr/share/pixmaps  ?
<Iulian> Instead of dh_install debian/nxtvepg.desktop /usr/share/applications ?
<Amaranth> no, you want both of those
<dholbach> no, both
<Iulian> I thought so.
<dholbach> great :)
<Iulian> I'm doing the changes now and will submit a new debdiff.
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> any other questions? :)
 * Iulian hugs dholbach!
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> it's also great some of you are into 5-a-day :)
<bobbo> dholbach; can we ask questions about bugsquad/5-a-day?
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> sure
<Iulian> Oh wait, before you upload the patch from bug #199201 please let me make a new debdiff. I said in the changelog Move homepage field... but I actually add it.
<bobbo> (just a small one) how often are the stats updated on your server?
<dholbach> Iulian: I'll leave it to siretart - no problem
<Iulian> dholbach: Not that bug, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gliv/+bug/199201
<dholbach> bobbo: a couple of times a day... the timestamp is on the bottom of the page
 * bobbo goes to look
<dholbach> Iulian: ah ok - well it's in the sponsoring queue so will be dealt with :)
<bobbo> hehe hadn't seen that before, thanks :)
<dholbach> bobbo: every hour (just checked)
<Iulian> dholbach: Ok, thank you.
 * Iulian is afk - lunch
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> Iulian: enjoy it
<Iulian> Thanks
<dholbach> do we have any other questions? anybody else on their path towards MOTU :)
<dholbach> ok... if there are no other questions, I'll do it like Iulian and go out for lunch myself
<dholbach> feel free to ask all your questions in #ubuntu-motu - there's always somebody there who might know :)
<bobbo> bye dholbach, thanks :)
<dholbach> have a great weekend and see you soon again :)
<dholbach> bye bobbo :)
<Heartsbane> Zelut: ping
<Zelut> Heartsbane: pong
<Heartsbane> Am I going to bump into you on Saturday, to talk wiki proposals so I can post something to the mailing list before Sunday?
<Heartsbane> just curious
 * Heartsbane thinks Zelut doesn't know.
<Heartsbane> :(
<Zelut> i forgot about the meeting saturday
<Heartsbane> So I take it cat probably would not approve?
<Heartsbane> if I see ya cool, if I don't bummer
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-03-09
<pleia2> eep, did the meeting start?
<pleia2> I know I keep complaining, but this gobby thing really doesn't work for me ;P
<pleia2> Zelut's email said it was 3 hours from 10 (which is now) and the schedule said it was at 2PM EST (in an hour) or 1900UTC (in 2 hours)
<pleia2> ok, I'm back on a machine that can handle it, hopefully didn't miss much..
<Zelut> nah, just wiki discussion on revising the content.
<Mez> ryanakca, pig
<Mez> ping *
<ryanakca> Mez: pong
<Mez> what was with the deactivation ?
<ryanakca> gobby.ubuntu.com if you're still interested, we're having a meeting at the moment under the Classroom document
<ryanakca> Mez: cleaning up the team of revivors, since it's been revived once again by a different group of people
<Mez> again? well, if you want me still in, you know i'm there. I've been waiting to hear from you about the last time though
<ryanakca> Mez: yes, again.
<Mez> ryanakca, :P
<LtYellow> jrib: Okay
<jrib> okay
<jrib> so basically you can give permissions on a file to the owner, the group, and "everyone else"
<jrib> drwx---rwx 1 501 dialout 11 2008-03-08 15:31
<jrib> d just means it's a directory
<jrib> the first three letters are the permissions for the owner.  They are rwx, so you can read write and execute
<jrib> the next three are for the group.  The group cannot do anything
<jrib> and the last three are for everyone else
<jrib> the 501 is the uid of the owner
<jrib> dialout is the group
<jrib> now, on your osx install the gid (number) for the group that should not be able to read that directory is the same as the gid for the dialout group on your ubuntu
<jrib> and your user is a member of dialout I bet
<jrib> understand?
<LtYellow> jrib: so, i need to change the gid for osx or ubdrwx---rwx 1 501 dialout 11 2008-03-08 15:31 /media/macintosh/Users/aritzkobayashi/Music/
<LtYellow> udrwx---rwx 1 501 dialout 11 2008-03-08 15:31 /media/macintosh/Users/aritzkobayashi/Music/
<LtYellow> ndrwx---rwx 1 501 dialout 11 2008-03-08 15:31 /media/macintosh/Users/aritzkobayashi/Music/
<LtYellow> so, in need to change the gid of osx or ubuntu?
<jrib> gid is a number for a group
<jrib> every file has a group it belongs to specified by a gid
<LtYellow> so...how would i go about to fix this?
<LtYellow> would you use chmod?
<jrib> well you can just give the group permissions
<jrib> or change the group
<jrib> If you don't actually care that people in this group can't view the files (maybe you are the only user of the computer anyway), then you can do either of the above
<LtYellow> in osx?
<LtYellow> yes, i am the only user on this machine
<jrib> LtYellow: shouldn't matter, you can do it in ubuntu or osx
<jrib> or at least it seems that way
<LtYellow> im sorry, i'm very new at this. could you walk me through this?
<jrib> sure
<jrib> LtYellow: do you want to just give the group permissions then?
<LtYellow> thans
<LtYellow> yes, that sounds fine
<jrib> LtYellow: just do: sudo chmod g+rwx /path/to/file
<jrib> if you want to do it recursively, then use -R after chmod, but you need to be very sure that you are applying to the right directory as you can't reverse the effects
<LtYellow> ok, thank you for your help
<visualdeception> did i miss anything in the meeting
<Linux_Fresher> Hi
<Linux_Fresher> jrib: 80 GB SATA hd .. this contains windows xp and programs etc .. around 69500 mb is used .. the HD does not have partitions [ only one partition of full 80 gbs and is NTFS formatted ] .. i know i have to resize the partition and release 5 gb for Ubuntu, but the issue is little different .. remeber the figure 69500 MB USED space.
<Linux_Fresher> First problem -->  the 'Format ?' column has the clickable box which is NON-Clickable .. is it a bug ?
<jrib> can you give me a screenshot?
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  umm little new here, i found out about paste bin or something , but can u tell me how to screenshot in here and where that paste bin is ?
<nalioth> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> to get a screenshot, hit the PrintScreen button on the keyboard
<jrib> use imageshack.us to upload it
<Linux_Fresher> okies, uploading to imageshack.us
<Linux_Fresher> http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothu4.png
<jrib> I assume you can't format it because the type is ntfs
<Linux_Fresher> Details:  Forget the first 2 FAT 32 [ hda1 and hda 5] disks, we stick to the last ntfs one [sda1 ],  now first problem is that the format box is un-clickable ..  ok .. so that solves first problem .. its not clickable because its ntfs,  now i hit the edit partition button
<Linux_Fresher> http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1nq5.png
<jrib> before you proceed, you have backups of your data right?
<Linux_Fresher> the New Partition size in megabytes field -->  here the 'decrease' arrow is faded .. thats the lowest its allowing me to go.. the PROBLEM is i can MANUALLY type 5120 there [ approx 5 gb as in 5 * 1024]  .. but when i leave that field and go to 'Use as' field, it changes back to 69500
<Linux_Fresher> yeah i have some back up but not all and its not possible atm to get all back up done for various reasons
<jrib> well realize that although it is unlikely, you may lose data
<Linux_Fresher> basically, can u make me understand what exactly the first "new partition size in megabytes" fields wants to say ?
<Linux_Fresher> ya this time i am very careful because i have burnt my fingers bad with linux previously
<Linux_Fresher> upto an extent that for last 3 years i was a total linux hater .. sorry for that but just stating my mindset .. this time i am trying to give linux a total unbiased try without the windows mindset as if its my first OS of life
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: hit ok and see what happens, it won't write anything to your disk yet
<Linux_Fresher> it just gave me a warning saying it will be written to the disk .. i clicked go back ofcourse, not continue
<jrib> ah ok
<jrib> well I believe that's just the size you want to shrink it to
<Linux_Fresher> basically, why the first field would not accept a value of 5120 ?
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: because then you would lose data?
<Linux_Fresher> erm .. wait, i would lose data if it says 69500 minimum because thats exactly the USED amount on HD
<Linux_Fresher> for my understanding, can u please simplify the first field for me in english ? what its exactly asking me ?
<jrib> well I believe that's just the size you want to shrink the ntfs partition to
<jrib> the new size for the ntfs partition
<Linux_Fresher> OOOOOOOOOH .. ok .. gosh !! they should mention it nicely  !! u know .. linux is great  true, their documentation is good .. may be true , but its not very good documentation for 'movers' like me =) .. it may be really good documentation for a total fresher !! good you guys are around !!
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: if it's not clear, then I'd encourage you to file a bug about it at bugs.ubuntu.com so the next guy has an easier time
<Linux_Fresher> i had that in mind .. i suggested it to some pro ubuntu guy too .. but he kinda bi.tched at me for being a windows user and a dumbf**k .. well thats the second issue we windows users trying to convert to linux face !! too many geeks in linux  love to step on us .. but its GREAT to have people like you around :) .. thanks a TONS for that =)
<Linux_Fresher> man .. thanks a loads for making me understand this .. i understand it now totally .. and thanks for running this great channel too .. i will keep coming here as i progress in this quest to learn linux [ and hopefully get rid of windows forever]
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: sure, no problem.  Good luck!
<Linux_Fresher> Ok, just to make sure that I have understood this, i will type this Q to make sure and prevent data loss .. watch the figures please .. TOTAL disk size is 80023 mb,  USED space is 69500 mb .. now I want to give 5120 for ubuntu .. so 80023 - 5120 = '74903' MB  <-- this will be NEW size of NTFS partition which will have my windows xp and programs, games etc and  5120 will be made free for ubuntu WITHOUT any data loss on the 74903 [ ntfs windo
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: yes.  But when you shrink partitions there is always the chance of data loss
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: some people recommend defragmenting the windows partition before shrinking
<Linux_Fresher> thats ok !! i am happy that i am understanding stuff  .. yup i defraged too
<Linux_Fresher> btw, linux needs defragging too ? or thats windoz only thingy ?
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: windows only
<Linux_Fresher> i mean linux in general , not for current installation  .. oh and i know some viruses exist for linux  similarly, do spywares exist for linux too ?
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: you don't need to worry about defragging, spyware, or viruses on ubuntu
<jrib> !virus
<ubotwo> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Linux_Fresher> somehow linux systems sound too good to be true .. there must be some pitfall which I am not seeing .. i mean even on Live CD with No graphical enhancements it slaps windows vista tight
<jrib> well if you are into gaming, newer games will be tough to play
<Linux_Fresher> 74903 is kept for that !! ^^
<jrib> ha
<Linux_Fresher> and i checked winedb .. ALL games I play work on wine
<Linux_Fresher> guild wars, wow, counter strike , war hammer,  u name it , its there !! [ yup i am a gamer !! ]
<Linux_Fresher> Use as: field is again confusing ..  i want to say ext3 there, but now, when i have said 74903 above, most logically i will feel that it will format that 74903 to ext3 making me lose all data .. now, how to solve this ? can u confirm that it will format the remaining 5120 that i want to give to ubuntu to ext3 and NOT the 74903 written above ?
<jrib> I believe you should have 5120 of unpartioned space.  Then you create a new partition from that.  Can you pastebin a screenshot?
<Linux_Fresher> uploading
<Linux_Fresher> http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2uc8.png
<Linux_Fresher> all they had to do was to say "Use the REST of space as" and it would help me so much  [ thats if it wants to format 5120 mb with ext 3 :) ]
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-03-03
<Guest41074>  
<weedave> hey,
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-03-04
<eddie1> hello, can someone help me
<Mamarok> eddie1: support is in #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<sayhello1> hello, can anyone tell me how to delete all instances of a certain file? I have a few "thumbs.db" from when I copied my windows folders in, and they are annoying, and I would like to delete them all with some sort of sudo rm command
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-03-05
<sileni> hey
<sileni> i bought the hp mini 1000 and it came preloaded with xp
<vimpulse> sileni:  please state your whole problem on one long long line.
<vimpulse> :)
<sileni> i want to dual boot ubuntu so i downloaded ubuntu 8.10 into the 2 gb usb drive and started the installer.. when it came to the partition part it won't let me resize the windows xp partition. I have 15.6 gb total disk space and xp already takes up 6 GB so i thought i would let xp have 8gb and the rest would go for ubuntu. Can someone help me get through this ?
<sileni> sorry for posting in 3 lines
<vimpulse> sileni:  it's ok.
<sileni> dang
<sileni> i didnt even know i lost connection
<vimpulse> sileni:  you didn't.
<vimpulse> sileni:  ask in #ubuntu for faster response.  warning:  it's busy.
<sileni> ok
<sileni> vimpulse: hey
<sileni> vimpulse: you there bro?
<vimpulse> sileni:  yep
<sileni> i fininally figured out why i couldn't partition
<vimpulse> sileni:  [ in #ubuntu you must repeat your question every 5 min.  were you?  :) ]
<vimpulse> sileni:  why not?
<sileni> vimpulse: for some reason i needed to run something called checkdsk
<vimpulse> sileni:  did ubuntu not tell you that??
<sileni> vimpulse: after i did that in xp
<sileni> vimpulse: no ubuntu told me nothing i just found an article on google
<sileni> vimpulse: now i resized the partitions to make the xp partition be 8.6 GB and 7.7 gb is freed up for linux
<vimpulse> sileni:  that is a problem with ubuntu - bad reporting.  you should complain.
<sileni> vimpulse: can you please tell me what parittions i need to make on that 7.7
<vimpulse> sileni:  you have 2 gb ram right?
<sileni> vimpulse: only one :-\
<sileni> 16 gb ssd 1 gb ram
<sileni> this computer has 5 gb ram so i can run heavy apps on here
<vimpulse> sileni:  what IDE are you gonna run?
<vimpulse> on linux
<sileni> vimpulse: right now i just use g++ in terminal. i don't know about future classes yet
<vimpulse> sileni:  g++ is fine with 1GB RAM
<vimpulse> sileni:  how many web browser tabs you ever have open at once?
<sileni> like 5 max
<vimpulse> sileni:  make it all one big / partition, plus a 512MB swap partition at the end.
<vimpulse> sileni:  if programs crash "Out of Memory", expand the swap partition.
<sileni> ok
<sileni> but don't need home?
<vimpulse> sileni:  it's tough to make these decisions on such a small netbook.
<vimpulse> sileni:  you can have a separate home partition if you want.
<sileni> vimpulse: yes i would liek that
<sileni> how big does a root partition have to be ?
<vimpulse> sileni:  make 5.2 gb /, then 2 gb home, then rest swap
<sileni> ok
<sileni> thank you so much
<vimpulse> sileni:  glad to help.
<sileni> it should be ext3 right?
<vimpulse> yeah
<sileni> ok so i have 5.1 gb / ...2 gb /home and 526 mb swap ... that fills it and root and /home are both ext3
<sileni> does that sound right?
<vimpulse> sileni:  yep
<vimpulse> sileni:  stop worrying and just click "Go".
<sileni> ehhe
<sileni> hopefully everything will end up nice
<vimpulse> sileni:  newbie tips:
<vimpulse> sileni:  1.  never reinstall Linux.  you can always fix things without reinstalling.
<sileni> vimpulse: ok
<vimpulse> sileni:  2.  never download software off the web.  Always use Start menu > Add/Remove which downloads and installs for you quickly and easily
<vimpulse> sileni:  3.  gaim is MSN Messenger
<sileni> well i liked pidgin it takes care of everything ><
<vimpulse> sileni:  oops, i meant pidgin not gaim
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-03-06
<etsorbme8> I have an application that wants to use comport one however I don't have a comport one and want to use comport 2, is there anyway to use a command to redirect
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-03-08
<Ongun> hi
<Vladimiro> hi!
<Vladimiro> what is this channel about?
<Vladimiro> do you really have classes in here?
<pleia2> Vladimiro: yes, check out the topic
<cprofitt> Vladimiro, on occasion there are 'classes' held here on various subjects
<Vladimiro> I see, can I ask you when there will be the next class and what's the subject
<pleia2> nothing planned at the moment
<cprofitt> pleia2, http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/6-00Fall-2007/Assignments/index.htm
<cprofitt> MIT has open course ware
<cprofitt> and we could leverage it...
<pleia2> yeah, they offer some great stuff for free
<pleia2> not obvious to me how it can be useful to us though
<pleia2> I think the ubuntu training materials are much moreso
<cprofitt> pleia2, well... if we want to teach Python then the link I sent you is pretty decent
<cprofitt> we could modify some of it...
<cprofitt> The activities are a decent set to work through
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-03-10
<starspot> how do I set up an ssh tunnel so I can connect to this home Ubuntu machine from a remote location?
<mhall119|work> starspot: is it behind a firewall/
<mhall119|work> ?
<starspot> mhall119|work, no. just a comcast modem and a linksys router
<mhall119|work> is the linksys doing NAT?
<starspot> I don't know - what is NAT?
<mhall119|work> it's where inside your network, you have IP addresses like 192.168.x.x
<mhall119|work> but on the outside, the router has a public IP address
<mhall119|work> which makes it hard to access your internal computers from the outside internet
<starspot> yes I do have 192.168.1.100 ...1.200 etc
<mhall119|work> then you're using NAT
<mhall119|work> which means you can't connect directly to your home machine from a remote location
<starspot> what if I remove the router?
<mhall119|work> there's better ways
<mhall119|work> one second, let me find you a tutorial
<mhall119|work> http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<starspot> thanks man!
<mhall119|work> np
<starspot> hey mhall119|work : that tutorial's pretty complex. if the problem is NAT and it's in my Linksys, couldn't I just remove the router and then tunnel more easily directly to my IP?
<starspot> or anybody else?
<starspot> If I connect directly to a cable modem will SSH Tunneling work so I can access this machine remotely?
<mhall119|work> starspot: the NAT is useful and offers some level of protection to you, so I wouldn't recommend removing it
<mhall119|work> another options is to setup port forwarding on your router, so that incoming connections to port 22 are sent to the Ubuntu machine you want to connect to
<starspot> I already got around the NAT issue. I'm ssh'd in to my box now, with the router
<starspot> mhall119|work, yes - I used port forwarding on the router
<mhall119|work> okay
<mhall119|work> just make sure you either use good passwords, or public key authentication only
<grayghost> I am looking for help with telnet ....??
<mhall119|work> what kind of help?
<grayghost> I am trying to copy a file to a dd-wrt router and can't make copy work
<mhall119|work> does dd-wrt use ssh?
<grayghost> it can ... but that look harder.
<mhall119|work> it's safer, and make copying easier
<grayghost> but I should learn ssh ...   I thought telnet looked easer
<mhall119|work> there's not much difference from a user perspective between ssh and telnet
<mhall119|work> but if you use ssh, you can use scp to copy files to and from dd-wrt
<grayghost> so do I log on the router with ssh insetad of telnet
<grayghost> or do I use ssh from the ubuntu shell
<mhall119|work> you need sshd running on the routher
<mhall119|work> then you ssh from the Ubuntu shell to the router
<mhall119|work> ssh username@routerip
<mhall119|work> should get you a shell on the router
<mhall119|work> scp $localfile username@routerip:/path/destfile
<mhall119|work> will copy $localfile to /path/destfile on the router
<grayghost> I don't understand username@routerip
<mhall119|work> okay, did you create a user account in dd-wrt?
 * mhall119|work isn't familiar with dd-wrt setup, sorry
<grayghost> i am on the router now..... wirless
<mhall119|work> did you install dd-wrt?
<grayghost> yes I have it installed and working ... I am trying to copy acm.o to the router to set up mobil internet on the phone.
<grayghost> the wiki tells me what to copy ..but not exactly how.
<grayghost> I have the file on a usb drive which is avalible on the router ... i can see it with telnet ... but cp will not work on the router
<grayghost> I am installing sshd now   and will try that
<grayghost> no joy :-X
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-03-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Current Session: Adopt an Upstream - Instructor: qense || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<qense> Hello, I'm Sense Hofstede -- https://launchpad.net/~qense -- and the next hour I'll be telling you a bit about Adopt-an-Upstream.
<qense> Hello, I'm Sense Hofstede -- https://launchpad.net/~qense -- and the next hour I'll be telling you a bit about Adopt-an-Upstream.
<qense> A notice for those testing Ubuntu Lucid: please don't click links in XChat (GNOME), but copy them to your browser instead; apparently clicking links makes XChat crash.
<qense> I know from experience!
<qense> Today's session is about Adopt-an-Upstream. But what is Adopt-an-Upstream?
<qense> We all know there are different ways of contributing to a distribution. You can cherry pick work items you like, or you can choose to focus on a specific subset of the tasks.
<qense> Everyone has got a different best approach. However, when you focus on something you like you are more productive.
<qense> Adopt-an-Upstream is just this: you focus on a project you like and make sure it rocks in Ubuntu!
<qense> Now, it is quite some work to focus on all facets of a project's existence in Ubuntu -- I'd say you're no longer focusing then, but it depends on the amount of time you're willing to spend on Ubuntu -- so you split it up in different tasks.
<qense> When you've chosen a project to adopt the next thing you need to do is making up your mind on what you're going to work on.
<qense> Because adoption of an upstream encompasses the following points:
<qense> Communication
<qense> both communicating Ubuntu schedules and announcements of importance to the upstream project to the upstream project, and communicating the project's schedules and announcement to the developers in Ubuntu that should know about it.
<qense> Bug triaging
<qense> or Adopt-a-Package
<qense> You work on triaging -- processing -- the bugs reported against the adopted project. More on this later.
<qense> Packaging
<qense> Making sure the latest version of the package is available in Ubuntu, either by merging or syncing it from Debian, or by packaging it yourself.
<qense> Forwarding patches upstream
<qense> For some bugs there are fixes available that Ubuntu maintains as patches. It's the best for everyone if those patches are also sent upstream so they can be included in the code.
<qense> and finally
<qense> Representing the project in Ubuntu and Ubuntu upstream
<qense> This means being the contact person of that project in Ubuntu and the Ubuntu contact person upstream.
<qense> You can also organise a BugDay for the project -- more information about that at the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<qense> That sure are many things to do!
<qense> It can happen that someone else is already working on one or more of the tasks I mentioned.
<qense> In this case it would be best to first talk to that person to make sure you're not going to do duplicate work. And working together is of course much more efficient and productive than working alongside each other!
<qense> Some people have formed a team for adopting a project.
<qense> An example of this is the MozillaTeam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam
<qense> Although that team was created before Adopt-an-Upstream was started it is still a very good example for people that actually want to adopt a package.
<qense> Any questions so far?
<qense> OK, lets take a closer look at connecting with the upstream.
<qense> Because that's the most important thing of it all and that's what Adopt-an-UPSTREAM is actually about.
<qense> First of all, please keep in mind that the upstreams are very important to Ubuntu -- without them we'd barely have anything in the repositories and nothing to run what we would have -- so please try treat them respectfully.
<qense> Although I'm sure most of you will. :)
<qense> There are a few actions you can take to make sure you don't miss anything you need to know.
<qense> First of all, if you're often on IRC, it is strongly advised to join the project's channel as well; this makes it easier for the upstream developers to contact you when they need to ask you something and allows you to quickly ask them your questions.
<qense> It's also a good idea to subscribe to the project's mailing list, or -- when there are multiple -- to the list that you'll most likely find the discussions on you need/want to follow.
<qense> Some projects also have mailing lists that are only used for sending release announcements, often with the release notes.
<qense> This is a valuable source of information and something you should pass on to the affected Ubuntu developers if it is interesting for Ubuntu.
<qense> If the upstream project chooses to make a radical change you should warn Ubuntu on time.
<qense> Example given: during the Ubuntu Developer Summit a collaborative text editor called 'Gobby' is used. A release or so ago, before the UDS for Ubuntu Lucid, a new version was released which changed the protocol.
<qense> In order to make sure that everyone, even those that don't use the latest release of Ubuntu, can participate Ubuntu decided to stick to the old protocol.
<qense> The new release of Gobby was packaged separately and the previous Gobby release was left in the repositories.
<qense> This is something upstream adopters should work on.
<qense> if it affects their project.
<qense> Of course, when large changes are made in Ubuntu -- like the Application Indicator that were added to Ubuntu Lucid -- it is the task of the adopter to notify upstream and cooperate with them in adding support for it to the project.
<qense> This could be done by helping an upstream developers by pointing her or him to the right documentation, wiki pages, mailing lists and IRC channels, but also by helping an Ubuntu contributor with writing a patch and making sure that patch gets sent upstream.
<qense> If you've got a question, please ask!
<qense> What's also an important task of making sure no data valuable to the upstream project remains locked away in Ubuntu is forwarding bugs upstream.
<qense> This brings us to our next stop: Adopt-a-Package.
<qense> This is actually a bit separate from Adopt-an-Upstream because of the amount of work required for keeping the bugs clean and tidy.
<qense> General information about Adopt-an-Upstream page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Adopt
<qense> However, Adopt-a-Package has a wiki page of its own, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<qense> As you can see on that page there are already quite a few packages adopted by bug triagers that aren't adopted 'in general'.
<qense> This is possible as well, and something you should check when you decide to adopt an upstream; if the bugs are already adopted, please profit from this and try to cooperate as much as possible.
<qense> Just as with Adopt-an-Upstream you can also divide the tasks for adopting the bugs.
<qense> At https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptionTeam you can see an example of an 'Adoption Team', a group of people working on the bugs of a specific package.
<qense> When dealing with projects that have many bugs reported against them on Launchpad it's often wise to divide the tasks and let one go through the newly reported bugs, whereas the other is responsible for forwarding bugs upstream.
<ClassBot> hggdh asked: do I need to be a developer to adopt a package? Or an upstream? How much experience should I have, and in what?
<qense> Adopting an upstream isn't something you should take lightly. Adopting an upstream means you want to invest time in the project and people will start to see you as the contact person for that project in Ubuntu, and vice-versa upstream.
<qense> Therefore it's wise to only adopt an upstream after you've gained experience, both with the tasks you want to work on and with the upstream in general.
<qense> I would strongly suggest to gain some experience with bug triaging before adopting a project's bugs, just as it is wise to learn how to package before taking up the responsibility for packaging a project.
<qense> Respectively a membership of Ubuntu Bug Control and the Ubuntu MOTU is a big plus when doing those tasks.
<qense> It is also good to take into account that every project has got its own way.
<qense> Before you start you should learn how the project works, what its habits are, its customs.
<qense> To loosely  quote the wiki page: "It's easier for an individual to adapt to a group than for a group to adapt to one individual."
<ClassBot> enli asked: How do you exactly inform an up-steam and send bug fixes? (bug trackers i guess?) If forwarding patches, are there conventions to be followed for the topic title in upsteams bug tracker?
<qense> enli: Nice question.
<qense> The conventions differ per project.
<qense> However, bugs and patches should be reported in the upstream bug tracker indeed.
<qense> Patches should be attached to the bug report of the issue they're fixing.
<qense> If the issue the patch is fixing isn't reported yet upstream, just report that bug and say someone provided a fix in Ubuntu and attach that patch.
<qense> A good place to look for the conventions is the wiki of the upstream project, if they have any.
<qense> GNOME has got its bug tracker at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/ and its developers wiki at http://live.gnome.org/
<qense> When you've gather some information it's a good idea to document it on the Ubuntu wiki.
<qense> This way you make sure Ubuntu and the upstream project won't suffer too much when you (suddenly) leave -- the so-called "hit by the bus" problem -- and you make it easier for other people to help or even just contribute one patch or bug report upstream.
<qense> You should add a link to this information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Workspaces
<qense> You can find there is already one workspace for Banshee
<qense> As you can see it uses this template: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/AdoptingTemplate
<qense> Please use that template when creating your project's workspace so readers can quickly find the information they were looking for.
<qense> You could also add e.g. an item about the conventions for bug titles of forwarded patches here.
<qense> If you take a look at Banshee's workspace you can see that it includes many information already https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Banshee
<qense> It lists to the main website, the most important mailing list for the adopters -- to which you subscribed, of course! -- the IRC channel and the location of the source code.
<qense> But it also links to certain pages in Launchpad, like a PPA, bug reports and the status of the package in Debian.
<qense> This is also what adopting an upstream is about: making information about the project accessible for Ubuntu contributors.
<qense> And, of course, making information about Ubuntu accessible to the upstream project.
<qense> With that I would like to end this session. Are there any questions?
<qense> No? OK, in that case, thank you for attending. If you've got any questions about Adopt-an-Upstream or Adopt-a-Package or if you want to adopt an upstream or a package, please don't hesitate to ping either me or jcastro in #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-devel
<jcastro> or just send me a mail at jorge@ubuntu.com!
 * jcastro claps! Good job qense!
 * qense bows
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-03-08
<Roasted_> hi
<Roasted_> is this a channel literally about ubuntu in a school classroom?
<mhall119> Roasted_: no
<Roasted_> hm, bummer.
<mhall119> this channel is for holding virtual classes
<mhall119> Roasted_: you might be interested in #edubuntu though
<Roasted_> I'm trying to find out more about anybody whos put ubuntu into school districts
<Roasted_> good thought. I didnt even think of that.
<mhall119> #edubuntu definitely
<Roasted_> appreciate it, bro.
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-03-09
<farrell> #ubuntu
<dArKd3ViL_> can anyone help me with pushing bzr branch ?
<abhinav-> dArKd3ViL_,  what is the problem ?
<dArKd3ViL_> i downloaded a branch,
<dArKd3ViL_> then, bzr branch <folder name> <bug name>
<dArKd3ViL_> cd <bug name>
<dArKd3ViL_> made the changes
<dArKd3ViL_> bzr commit
<dArKd3ViL_> and then when I push:
<dArKd3ViL_> it says No such project
<abhinav-> what url u use for pushing ?
<dArKd3ViL_> bzr push lp:~myid/foldername/bugname
<abhinav-> and u branched from an Ubuntu package ?
<dArKd3ViL_> i downloaded the branch
<abhinav-> i think you did: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/packagename ?
<dArKd3ViL_> bzr branch lp:packagename
<dArKd3ViL_> no ubuntu
<abhinav-> ah ok
<dArKd3ViL_> because the location was lp:packagename
<abhinav-> well, I am not sure about it then. in Ubuntu development, they say to use debcommit instead of bzr commit for the first time. It automatically sets up some values. and then we can use bzr push lp:packagename/branchname to push the changes
<abhinav-> did you attend the ubuntu developer week ?
<dArKd3ViL_> yes
<dArKd3ViL_> that's when i tried it first
<dArKd3ViL_> it worked
<dArKd3ViL_> debcommit is for upstream commit
<dArKd3ViL_> aha!!
<dArKd3ViL_> worked!
<abhinav-> how ?
<dArKd3ViL_> bzr push lp:~myid/<lp branch-location >/bugname
<abhinav-> ah
<dArKd3ViL_> sko basically its not package name that u put after myid..
<dArKd3ViL_> its the branch location
<dArKd3ViL_> from launchpad
<dArKd3ViL_> @abhinav: thnx man!
<meetingology> dArKd3ViL_: Error: "abhinav:" is not a valid command.
<abhinav-> yeah, right. :)
<GOG_> alguem do brasil?
<maco> !br
<ubot2> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<GOG_> !br
<maco> GOG_: /join #ubuntu-br
<dArKd3ViL_> difference between fix committed and fix released?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-03-10
<varun_> HI
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-03-11
<Raistlin_> http://irc.freenode.net/
 * jcastro taps the mic
<jcastro> 2 minutes until Q+A with Marjo Mercado (Ubuntu QA Manager)
<jcastro> ok marjo's having xchat problems
<jcastro> so one minute
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Q and A with Marjo Mercado, Ubuntu QA Team Manager - Instructors: marjo
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/11/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jcastro> (We'll give it another minute for the stragglers to join)
<jcastro> Ok so welcome everyone
<jcastro> to Ubuntu Q+A with QA manager Marjo Mercado
<jcastro> and his team
<jcastro> marjo_: why don't you guys introduce yourselves
<jcastro> and then let me know when you can start taking questions!
<marjo_> jcastro ack
<marjo_> hi folks
<marjo_> i'm Marjo Mercado and I'm the ubuntu qa team manager
<jcastro> marjo_: can you explain it is what your team does?
<marjo_> the ubuntu qa team is responsible for a couple of major areas
<marjo_> 1) Bug Management
<marjo_> 2) Testing
<marjo_> bug management involves bug triage, reporting for both released and development versions
<marjo_> testing includes SRU (stable release updates) and development releases, too
<marjo_> ..
<marjo_> jcastro:next
<hggdh> QUESTION: There are people (myself excluded) who would like to see Ubuntu as a rolling distribution. Much like Gentoo.  What's the QA's position on this?
<marjo_> hggdh: obviously this would impact the way we do testing and how to ensure quality
<marjo_> the beauty of the cadence we currently have is it allows for good planning to ensure quality on a predictable basis
<marjo_> ..
<hggdh> ozone702> QUESTION: Will there be support for Gnome in future versions of Ubuntu?
<jcastro> I can answer that
<jcastro> GNOME continues to ship GNOME
<jcastro> currently, for Natty since there is a transition between GNOME2 and GNOME3 if you want the "GNOME3" experience with gnome shell you will need to use a PPA
<jcastro> but we expect for Oneiric that the transition will be more sorted and we can ship more of a GNOME3 stack
<marjo_> jcastro: thx; from a qa point of view, we continue to test GNOME, so no change there
<marjo_> next?
<jcastro> <Ipox123> QUESTION: How is the work on natty going?
<marjo_> lpox123: quite well as far as QA is concerned; we've been creating lots of automated tests for both desktop and server
<marjo_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/qadashboard/qadashboard.html
<marjo_> ..
<hggdh> <JFo> QUESTION: Is is possible to get a broad idea how you guys plan testing versus community ISO testing. I'd be interested in the relationship of internal versus external. :)
<marjo_> JFo: broadly speaking, there's really not much difference
<marjo_> since all of our ISO testing is with the community
<marjo_> JFo: did i answer your question?
<marjo_> JFo: where things are different is the community has access to a broader set of HW types and configurations (compared to internal)
 * hggdh goes and add his personal interest: of course, the more community-performed tests, the better: many different hardware, more chances of issues
<marjo_> hggdh: +1
<hggdh> <BigWhale> QUESTION: How is with regression testing? You mentioned automated tests, what things do they cover? I assume that it is hard to test everything especially things  that were developed by 3rd party developers.
<marjo_> BigWhale: you're right
<marjo_> our current automated tests for desktop are trying to ensure that natty works very well and provides an excellent user experience
<marjo_> and for our automated server tests, we want to ensure high reliability in several server configurations
<marjo_> both are run on a daily basis, so we're able to detect regressions very quickly
<marjo_> furthermore we run regression tests for the SRU (stable release updates) for packages and the kernels (2 week cadence)
<marjo_> ..
<hggdh> <Griever> QUESTION: Does the Ubuntu QA Team test upstream package, such as GNOME? And after you find a bug, do you report it to the upstream developers or Ubuntu developers?
<marjo_> Griever: the ubuntu QA team focuses our testing on ubuntu packages
<marjo_> after we find a bug, we do the bug triage and assign to ubuntu devs and upstream bugs, as appropriate
<marjo_> ..
<marjo_> we do upstream bugs we find
<marjo_> ..
<hggdh> as an addendum, we would like more people building pure upstream packages, and testing them *for* upstream. For example I use to build coreutils and weechat
<hggdh> <EvilPhoenix> QUESTION: When newer kernels, packages, etc. are incorporated into 10.10 or newer, such as gcc-4.5, why are such updates to newer repositories not backported to the LTS build(s)?
<marjo_> EvilPhoenix: can we get back to you on that? (not a straight-forward answer)
<hggdh> there are some issues here: some packages have heavy interdependencies. For example, GCC: if we update GCC, we will have to rebuild & retest *all* dependend packages
 * hggdh goes to answer
<hggdh> and this means -- again on this GCC example -- pretty much everything
<hggdh> so there are limits on what we can upgrade. There is always the SRU (Stable Release Update) for specific issues
<hggdh> <BigWhale> QUESTION: How about writing some a general QA guidelines/manual for developers so that they would help with the testing. Perhaps even with unit testing. In the long term, an application could get 'Ubuntu QA approved seal'.
<marjo_> BigWhale: great idea; that's been one of the biggest challenges from a testing point-of-view
<marjo_> some teams have unit testing done but they don't always carry over well into the functional and integration testing areas
<marjo_> but in general, i like your suggestion; thx
<marjo_> next?
<jcastro> marjo_: ooh I have a question!
<jcastro> marjo_: Can you go into some detail on how your team gets a bug fix from an upstream or a contributor and how that gets shipped to users
<jcastro> like I see tags like "regression testing" and things like that
<jcastro> and how your team works with for example a desktop engineer to get that fix out
<marjo_> jcastro: yes, we use tags to indicate bugs of specific interest so that we can focus the bug triage
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<marjo_> the bug squad team takes care of the initial triage to determine which team and or engineer a bug should be assigned to
<marjo_> then we make sure to follow up with the team and/or engineer to ensure timely resolution
<marjo_> we apply this same process whether the bug is for a released version or one in development
<marjo_> as far as verification of fixes is concerned, it depends on whether the bug is in an SRU or in development
<marjo_> if it's in an SRU then we use our SRU verification process
<marjo_> if it's in development, then we make sure to verify the fix as soon as a new package is available and we can also check through the ISO testing at release milestones
<marjo_> ..
<jcastro> <BigWhale> QUESTION: Would QA benefit from a longer release cycle? :>
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<marjo_> BigWhale: that's a tricky question, but let me try
<marjo_> BigWhale: a longer release cycle would benefit QA because it would allow more time for more testing
<marjo_> but as you would probably agree to, a longer release cycle also means more time to put more features and updated packages in
<marjo_> therefore, the benefit is reduced IMHO
<marjo_> ..
<jcastro> that about wraps it up
<jcastro> marjo_: where can people find out more information about QA?
<marjo_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<marjo_> http://qa.ubuntu.com
<marjo_> and send us email at: ubuntu-qa@lists.ubuntu.com!
<marjo_> thanks everyone! great questions! i appreciate your time and interest in QA!
<jcastro> thanks everyone for participating!
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/11/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<marjo_> jcastro: thx for setting this up!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-03-12
<rajvi> i m a newbie
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-03-05
<megaera> hi everyone
<megaera> can we start off with pentesting
<megaera> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-03-08
<dan-dy> hi there
<blackbug> I am trying to fix an issue, i have done sanity testing it's almost fine, but how to make sure it adher's ubuntu coding guidelines. who will review it?
<philipballew> blackbug, try #ubuntu for support
<tanvsb> identi.ca/ubuntuclassroom
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-03-09
<mahadeer_> Hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-03-11
<itmannen> Test
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-03-04
<ace_> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-03-09
<hide_> hello
<hide_> anyone around need help
<holstein> hide_: sure.. but this is not the support channel.. use #ubuntu or #xubuntu for example if you are using the xubuntu distro
<hide_> ok
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-03-04
<raks437> did I miss all the "Introduction to Ubuntu development -- dholbach" ??
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-03-08
<roger3415> hello
<roger3415> so i need some help please
